# Guerra Trading



## GuerraTrading (18 Jul 2020)

Hola a todos.
Me presento,me llamo Jose Angel y tengo 49 años.Llevo desde el año 2002 en esto de "la bolsa" con peores y mejores resultados.
Empecé como un elefante en una cacharreria sin ningun sistema con los futuros del minisp500 y del DAX y me dieron pero bien...
Luego pasé a invertir en acciones,al principio utilizando análisis técnico y no me convencía para nada.Usaba stop-loss,me barrían,que os voy a contar.
Entonces comencé a invertir por "fundamentales",principalmente blue chips americanas y me ha ido bastante bien.Aparte que desde el año 2.008 un mono hubiera ganado dinero en el mercado americano.El IBEX no lo toco ni con un palo.
Hace 4 años me empecé a interesar por las Opciones,y me volví absolutamente adicto a estudiar principalmente Iron Condors y Strangles vendidas.Conclusión:Vender Iron Condors y Strangles es realmente una operativa muyyyyy dificil.Más de lo que pueda parecer en un principio y no me compensaba riesgo y beneficio.Las descarté.Son operaciones muy esclavas.
Actualmente uso las Opciones con alguna operación direccional y usando Long Calls y Long Puts.Es decir compra de Opciones.
He estado 1 año comprando Opciones de acciones americanas y en paper me ha ido cojonudo.He intentado ser lo más realista posible tomando precios en tiempo real,horquilla,etc..y los resultados fueron muy buenos.Ahora estoy operando en real algunas Opciones,y el tema de la horquilla me tiene un pelin desconcertado.Necesito más tiempo con ellas en Real para adaptarlas definitivamente a mi Portfolio,pero sólo opero Opciones en escenarios en que lo vea clarísimo..si no paso.Es decir,opero como mucho 4-8 trades al mes con Opciones,principalmente en época de earnings y utilizando la subida de volatilidad en esas épocas a mi favor.
Mi núcleo siguen siendo las Acciones en el mercado americano.Tengo 3 cuentas en Tastyworks.Dos pequeñas y una cuenta grande.
Tengo una página web y un canal de youtube,con el nombre de mi Nick.
Todo tiene poco tiempo. Lo digo de antemano porque he estado en 2 foros y me han invitado a irme en ambos.A decir verdad ambos eran de dividendos pero me he tenido que ir.
En el primero no dije que tenía web,pero publicaba mis operaciones reales o daba ideas sobre compañías interesantes y ponía un enlace a mi web.Aparecieron 3 o 4 diciendo que aquello era SPAM(todavía no entiendo que publicar mis operaciones reales o dar información sobre compañías USA sea SPAM) y decidí irme,porque era insufrible.
En el segundo foro decidí no decir que tenía una web.La gente estaba contenta con mis post,incluso el administrador me envió varios mensajes con que le gustaba lo que posteaba.Pero a los 4-5 dias alguien descubrió mi web y absolutamente pasó lo mismo.Alguna gente enloquece...Realmente no lo entiendo.Y me fuí.
Entonces os digo de antemano lo que hay para no perder el tiempo.
Simplemente me gustaría compartir mis operaciones,mi visión sobre algunas compañías USA y si la gente está contenta,evidentemente la gente va a visitar mi web.Y eso me viene bien.Pero honestamente,no vendo la moto ni humo ni historias raras.No engaño a nadie.
Publico todas mis operaciones y subo los extractos de mi bróker Tastyworks a mi web.
Ahora mismo no cobro un duro por nada.Tengo un canal en Telegram,con casi 90 suscriptores en pocas semanas y la gente está contenta.
Tengo mi trabajo normal,pero en mi tiempo libre dedico todo el tiempo a este proyecto.Desde Septiembre u Octubre voy a empezar a cobrar una suscripción mensual realmente baja a la gente de mi canal de telegram por recibir mis operaciones en tiempo real.
Opero principalmente acciones de compañías en estos nichos:Software,hardware,cloud computing,redes sociales,e-commerce,TV streaming,automóviles eléctricos,biotech,farmaceuticas....Es decir no opero demasiado en sectores "tradicionales".
Honestamente,creo que estamos viviendo una epoca dorada en la inversión a largo plazo con rendimientos en muchos casos estratosfericos.Creo que nunca ha habido esta oportunidad en la bolsa USA para ganar mucho,mucho dinero en el medio-largo plazo......El tiempo me dará o quitará la razon pero estan naciendo decenas de compañias que van a definir el futuro de la humanidad y no son Ferrovial,ACS o Bankia.
Realmente lo que hago es buscar información en webs y foros americanos buscando cosas interesantes.Lo filtro e invierto.Es mi hobby.A veces acierto y a veces me equivoco..pero acierto más que me equivoco y eso a largo plazo marca la diferencia.Mis operaciones duran semanas,meses e incluso en alguna quiero estar años.Por ejemplo en Pinterest (PINS).
Básicamente quiero saber si voy a poder postear en el foro o no voy a ser bien recibido.
Perdonar por el ladrillo y un saludo.


----------



## GuerraTrading (20 Jul 2020)

Gracias por dejarme postear
Hoy he comprado 2 acciones a medio-largo plazo.
Compro ALLY financial(ALLY) y Cloudflare (NET)
ALLY es un banco muy metido en el tema online.Es un banco fundado en 1919 por General motors para dar créditos a la gente que se compraba coches,y sigue siendo el número uno en ese sector en USA.También venden seguros para coches,hipotecas para el hogar e incluso tienen una plataforma para operar en los mercados financieros.A medio-largo plazo es una compañía interesante.
Cloudflare (NET) es una compañía de hosting y seguridad en Internet.En el primer trimestre sus ingresos aumentaron un 48% en USA y en Europa casi un 60%.LLevan menos de 9 meses en la bolsa y están a un precio interesante.Gran potencial a largo plazo.Muchos de sus servicios son gratis pero serán de pago en los próximos meses,con lo que los ingresos aumentarán
También compro Long Call 62 en INTC.Tiene earnings en 3 dias,pero he comprado una expiración un poco más larga.Expiración 31 de Julio.La volatilidad está muy baja,con lo que nos favorece.Hago algunos trades de compra de Opciones de vez en cuando,principalmente en periodo de earnings.En compañías lo más liquidas posibles por el tema de la horquilla,que es muy crítica en las Opciones.


----------



## GuerraTrading (21 Jul 2020)

Entro en LPTX,Cheap Stock..mi objetivo es estar algunas semanas...no la considero a largo plazo
Leap Therapeutics Inc (LPTX)...básicamente es una biopharma especializada en el tratamiento del cáncer.Algunos analistas le dan un precio mínimo de 5$ y ahora anda por los 2$.
En el primer trimestre tuvo un EPS de 0.55$ comparado con el mismo trimestre de 0.47$ el año anterior.


----------



## SargentoHighway (21 Jul 2020)

bienvenido al foro, gracias por las aportaciones.


----------



## La Enviada (21 Jul 2020)

El postear en este foro tiene una parte buena y otra mala.

La mala es que aquí lo de las buenas formas como que no se lleva. Este subforo es en general civilizado (otros subforos parecen Afganistán...) pero acostúmbrate a que en cualquier momento alguien te insulte sin venir a cuento. Tómatelo a broma, en este parte del foro el troleo es inofensivo. Si alguien te molesta mucho tienes el botón del ignore para no volverle a ver.

La parte buena es que aquí los moderadores (existen?) no te van a banear por tus opiniones (aunque digas las mayores burradas), esto no es Twitter. Ni porque hagas publicidad de tu web o tu negocio. Salvo que se trate de algo ilegal, lógicamente (y a veces ni aún así). Si un forero no quiere ver tus posts por el motivo que sea simplemente te pondrá en su ignore, eso es todo.

Welcome.


----------



## GuerraTrading (22 Jul 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> El postear en este foro tiene una parte buena y otra mala.
> 
> La mala es que aquí lo de las buenas formas como que no se lleva. Este subforo es en general civilizado (otros subforos parecen Afganistán...) pero acostúmbrate a que en cualquier momento alguien te insulte sin venir a cuento. Tómatelo a broma, en este parte del foro el troleo es inofensivo. Si alguien te molesta mucho tienes el botón del ignore para no volverle a ver.
> 
> ...



Hola,gracias por la respuesta.
Si te digo la verdad he estado leyendo algunos post y las burradas que se dicen son impresionantes.......pero me descojonaba porque algunas eran realmente graciosas.Me gustaría tener más tiempo para leerlas,pero no tengo mucho tiempo libre
Se que me van a caer bastantes "hostias" pero intentaré ignorarlas.Tampoco tengo mucho tiempo para contestarlas,y honestamente me resbalan bastante.
Simplemente voy a postear algunas de mis operaciones,buenas y malas,y cuando crea que alguna compañía está realmente interesante lo diré por aquí.
Tengo mi web pero no vendo humo.Todo lo que hago es real y está documentado en la web,incluso están los extractos del broker.
Simplemente intento hacerlo algo mejor que el SPY a largo plazo,que no es poco y ya está.El tiempo me pondrá en mi sitio.
Opero compra de Opciones de vez en cuando pero sólo cuando lo veo muy claro.
Un saludo


----------



## GuerraTrading (22 Jul 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> bienvenido al foro, gracias por las aportaciones.



Gracias Zanx


----------



## SargentoHighway (22 Jul 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Gracias Zanx



Solo una cosa, cuando escribas separa párrafos, que si no parece un tocho copiapegado y se hace duro de leer.


----------



## GuerraTrading (23 Jul 2020)

Cierro una Long Call en Intel (INTC) en breakeven.
La abrí hace 3 dias porque hoy presenta resultados.La volatilidad era relativamente baja y tiende a subir en los dias previos a la presentación de resultados,con lo que favorece pero no ha subido la volatilidad en ningún momento.
Llegó a tener el 40% de la prima de beneficio pero yo sólo cierro mínimo con 50% de beneficio.Ni ganamos ni perdemos.Hoy presenta resultados al final del día pero no ha acabado de explotar.


----------



## mataresfacil (23 Jul 2020)

A mi me parece bien todo tipo de emprendedor, y me da igual que sea un genio o un vende humos, somos mayorcitos para saber donde nos metemos y me molesta la gente que no se hace responsable de sus acciones, jijiji, asi que suerte y aporta lo que te apetezca.


----------



## makaveli_sano (23 Jul 2020)

uuh el trading, una subida y bajada con muchas posiblidades de perder...lo probe durante un tiempo, estuve ganando hasta que toque con una mala operacion. Lo bueno que solo "perdí" parte de lo que había ganado pero el capital inicial se mantuvo. Decidi sacar esas "ganancias" y el capital inicial y no he vuelto ni pienso volver.


----------



## SargentoHighway (23 Jul 2020)

Curioso que hoy que vencen opciones tengamos esta caída. ¿Las manos fuertes quieren barrer las CALLs de los Robin Hoods?


----------



## GuerraTrading (24 Jul 2020)

Cierro posición en OCN,65% de beneficio en 6 semanas...
Puede seguir subiendo pero no le pido más a este ticker....una financiera privada de hipotecas en USA
Un saludo


----------



## GuerraTrading (24 Jul 2020)

Abro posición en Bank of America (BAC).Es el segundo banco en USA,tiene unos ingresos de 90.000 millones de $ anuales:Los resultados del 1Q siendo malos debidos al virus,fueron mejor de lo esperado.Y en los test de stress de la FED han salido muy bien parados.Tiene un dividendo de casi el 3% anual y tiene mucho camino de subida para recuperar lo perdido durante la crisis del virus...Warren Buffett es uno de sus mayores inversores y acaba de comprar más de 900 millones de $ en acciones


----------



## GuerraTrading (24 Jul 2020)

Cierro NKLA...no me gusta lo que estoy leyendo.Estoy seguro que volverá a subir a largo plazo si consiguen hacer realidad lo que proponen con camiones de baterías eléctricas y de hidrógeno,pero de momento las noticias no son buenas y prefiero poner los huevos en otra cesta..pérdida del 55%
Van a emitir más acciones y el precio va a seguir bajando.


----------



## kasper98 (24 Jul 2020)

En este foro no hay problemas de spam y tampoco en este subforo por tus opiniones

Pero en el de politica y temas calientes,eso es la 3 guerra mundial a veces.

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GuerraTrading (24 Jul 2020)

Abro posición a largo plazo en Snapchat (SNAP).Otra red social que tiene buena pinta y está a precios atractivos...veremos a donde llega


----------



## GuerraTrading (24 Jul 2020)

Abro Long Call en PINS,expiración 7 de Agosto por 123$..Presenta resultados el 31 de Julio,le doy unos dias más de expiración a la opción si no el tiempo le va a afectar mucho en la última semana.
Las compañías tienden a subir durante los últimos dias antes de presentar resultados porque el mercado en general siempre espera buenos resultados..aunque muchas veces no sea así.Además la volatilidad de Pinterest va a subir según se acerca la fecha de resultados...con lo que me beneficia.Y hoy se está formando un hammer alcista,y después de estos dias de corrección puede retomar la senda alcista....por eso metería una Long Call


----------



## Claudio de la Rosa (25 Jul 2020)

Hola Jose Angel, bienvenido al foro. Yo estoy empezando a tontear en bolsa pero me lo estoy tomando con calma. Hago algo parecido a lo que haces tú al buscar: leo muchos foros americanos, artículos de brokers y en cnbc y wsj y voy filtrando. Tengo dos compañías apuntadas; Purple (PRPL) y Cloudflare (NET). Ahora tengo que estudiar a fondo, pero no descarto meter un poco para obligarme a hacer los deberes.


----------



## elCañonero (25 Jul 2020)

Mira que eres tonto, preferir perder dinero a indexarse...
Trading hacen los que montan el chiringuito, hedgefunds, bancos; tu en cambio no eres más que la contrapartida que justifica su negocio.
Ganar en bolsa es tan fácil como invertir en las 90% FANG.


----------



## GuerraTrading (26 Jul 2020)

Hola y Gracias.
Es que yo no creo que se puedan llamar ya tecnológicas....Hace 5 años puede que si pero ya no...Es que las compañías están cambiando y son ya el presente y el futuro.Invertir hace 10 años en Amazon o Microsoft podía considerarse una aventura pero ahora mismo es ya la realidad.
Las habrá que triunfen y las habrá que no, pero no voy a invertir ahora en compañías tradicionales porque el futuro que les espera no es brillante por decirlo de alguna manera.Intento diversificar en la mayor cantidad de compañías y ya está.
Un saludo


----------



## GuerraTrading (29 Jul 2020)

Probablemente hoy cierre posición en Harley Davidson (HOG) ,es una compañía que me encanta y creo que a largo plazo va a seguir siendo una buena inversión,sobre todo si dan el salto definitivo a las motos eléctricas,pero presentaron hace 2 dias resultados del segundo trimestre y han sido muy malos.Las ventas han caído dramáticamente y prefiero coger beneficios.A día de hoy un 35% de beneficio en 3 meses...
Voy a reemplazarla por una compañía canadiense que puede ser muy interesante a medio-largo plazo.
Está especializada en la parte del cátodo de las baterías eléctricas...Un poco rollo explicarlo pero son líderes en ese proceso.No sólo baterías eléctricas para coches,si no para baterías de almacenamiento para industria y hogar y baterías para dispositivos electrónicos.Su nombre es NanoOne (NNOMF) y entre sus socios están Saint Gobain Y Volkswagen.Sus ingresos no paran de crecer y sabemos cual es el futuro de las baterías eléctricas.Están a menos de 2$/acción y creo que es una buena entrada a medio-largo plazo.


----------



## GuerraTrading (29 Jul 2020)

Cierro Harley Davidson..33.5% beneficio en 3 meses


----------



## GuerraTrading (29 Jul 2020)

Abro posición en (SHLL)...Tortoise acquisition.Es una compañía que básicamente busca compañía en sectores de la energía para adquirirlas y fusionarse con ellas.Se van a fusionar en breves semanas con Hyliion ,que es una compañía que está especializada en la tecnología híbrida y eléctrica para camiones de tamaño medio y grande.
Cuando se fusionen el ticker pasará a ser (HYLN) pero los que compréis ahora no tenéis problema porque el proceso de cambio de nombre es automático.Gran potencial a medio-largo plazo.


----------



## GuerraTrading (31 Jul 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Abro Long Call en PINS,expiración 7 de Agosto por 123$..Presenta resultados el 31 de Julio,le doy unos dias más de expiración a la opción si no el tiempo le va a afectar mucho en la última semana.
> Las compañías tienden a subir durante los últimos dias antes de presentar resultados porque el mercado en general siempre espera buenos resultados..aunque muchas veces no sea así.Además la volatilidad de Pinterest va a subir según se acerca la fecha de resultados...con lo que me beneficia.Y hoy se está formando un hammer alcista,y después de estos dias de corrección puede retomar la senda alcista....por eso metería una Long Call



Cierro posición de mi Long Call en Pinterest después de una semana en la operación.440% de beneficio sobre la prima en una semana...Mi mejor trade de Opciones ever..Invertí 123$ y cierro con 665$.
Suelo operar Opciones en periodos de earnings.
Hoy ha presentado resultados,han sido bastante mejor de lo esperado y el mercado ha reaccionado de una forma impresionante.Es una de las compañías a las que le veo más futuro gracias a su apuesta por el e-commerce y hoy abre con un +35% en preapertura.Eso jamás lo veremos en el IBEX.


----------



## GuerraTrading (31 Jul 2020)

La verdad que es mi gran apuesta de futuro..no es fácil ganar 57.000$ en un día en una sóla posición.Aún así es una posición que voy a mantener a largo plazo,puede merecer la pena...+79% de beneficio en 2 meses.


----------



## GuerraTrading (1 Ago 2020)

Sin que sirva de precedentes acabo de abrir una Short Put en Kodak(KODK).Después de lo que ha pasado en los últimos dias con esta compañia la volatilidad está altisima....ver linea amarilla en la parte de abajo del gráfico.La expiración es a 28 dias.
Si dentro de 28 dias Kodak está por encima de 16$ gano dinero.Si baja de los 16 $ me quedo con 100 acciones largo....creo que es una buena operación por la altisima volatilidad que tiene,y cuando vendemos Opciones al revés de cuando las compramos queremos entrar con mucha volatilidad y que la volatilidad baje,eso favorecerá a nuestra posición...y por supuesto que el precio suba.Eso me favorece también


----------



## Monsieur George (1 Ago 2020)

Hola, José Ángel:

Bienvenido al foro. Gracias por compartir tu información de las empresas. No estoy de acuerdo con tu visión del análisis técnico. Contra las barridas de stops es cuestión de saber situarlos de una manera holgada. Yo por ejemplo, tengo claro el precio objetivo de compra y venta, y prefiero operar con mercado abierto viendo como discurre la sesión.

De todas formas, hay millones de empresas en el mercado, y es un placer leer la información que proporcionas.


----------



## GuerraTrading (4 Ago 2020)

Cierro ACST,65% de beneficio en 5 semanas


----------



## GuerraTrading (4 Ago 2020)

Cierro SOHU,217% de beneficio en 9 semanas...me duele cerrar en el alma esta acción..pero quiero coger beneficios.Volveré a entrar si se pone a tiro,pero no me extrañaría que siguiera subiendo...presenta resultados en 2 dias y creo que van a batir expectativas pero prefiero recoger beneficios just in case.


----------



## GuerraTrading (4 Ago 2020)

Abro Long Call en NIO.Presenta resultados en una semana,con lo que la volatilidad posiblemente subirá y me gusta como está el gráfico.Las previsiones son buenas para earnings del segundo trimestre


----------



## GuerraTrading (5 Ago 2020)

Cierro LVGO,una de mis compañias favoritas pero su fusión con Teladoc no me gusta demasiado y prefiero coger beneficios... 89% beneficio en 6 semanas


----------



## GuerraTrading (5 Ago 2020)

Cierro LVS, -3% en 9 semanas


----------



## GuerraTrading (6 Ago 2020)

Cierro INFN, 83.5% en 9 semanas


----------



## GuerraTrading (7 Ago 2020)

Buenas a tod@s. Voy a daros algunas compañías que creo son muy sólidas a largo plazo y que han presentado resultados estos dias. La primera es ROKU.ROKU es una compañía basada en California que se dedica a diseñar y fabricar dispositivos para TV streaming.Te dan acceso a contenido en Streaming en Youtube,Netflix,Amazon prime,etc...más muchos más canales también en Stream desde canales espirituales a canales de todo tipo...Vende sus propios dispositivos con su propio software.
Presentó resultados hace 2 dias y fueron mejor de lo esperado,en la linea de los últimos trimestres...Ha tenido un +45% de ingresos respecto al último año,un +41% de clientes respecto al último año y creciendo fuera de US incluso más rápido que en US...un +65 de horas de Streaming respecto al último año y ya llega a 43 millones de personas sólo en USA...va a seguir creciendo y el contenido Streaming ha llegado para quedarse.
Yo ya la tengo en mi Portfolio desde el 8 de Junio pero creo que es una compañía a valorar seriamente para tenerla en un Portfolio


----------



## GuerraTrading (7 Ago 2020)

La segunda compañía también la tengo y es Fastly (FSLY)...Todas las grandes empresas se están moviendo a "la nube",por temas de seguridad,comodidad y espacio.Los gigantes de esta tecnología son Amazon,Google,Microsoft e IBM.Para haceros una idea,se crean más datos y documentos hoy en un dia que lo que se creó en todo el periodo del año 0 al año 2000 después de Cristo.
Fastly es especialista en "edge cloud" que básicamente es una tecnología que causa menos latencia en la nube (tiempo de respuesta) y en eso son los números uno...
Presentó resultados también hace 2 dias y fueron mucho mejor de lo esperado,lo bueno de esto es que la acción ha caido un 18% después de presentar resultados...Para que os hagáis una idea esperaban crecer un 29% durante todo el 2020 y en los 6 primeros meses han subido un 62%...Su mayor cliente es TIK TOK,pero también tienen a Amazon,Pinterest,NY times,Stripe,Yelp,Shopify,Wayfair,Virgin money,Deliveroo...Yo la metería en mi portfolio a largo plazo


----------



## GuerraTrading (8 Ago 2020)

Hola de nuevo.
El otro dia cerré posición en Infinera (INFN) porque quería recoger beneficios.Por no extenderme es un proveedor de fibra óptica,y lo más importante: Ayuda a que las redes de fibra óptica ya existentes puedan funcionar más rápido cambiando la longitud de onda de la señal,con lo que se evita quitar en muchos casos fisicamente redes ya existentes con el ahorro de tiempo y dinero.Digamos que en su sector son una compañía Top.
Hay rumores muy fuertes de que Verizon(compañía gigantesca de Internet y telefonía) le va a dar a INFN parte de las redes antiguas que tiene para que las actualice.Ya han hecho pruebas ambas compañías y los resultados han gustado mucho a Verizon...si cierran el acuerdo eso va a ser mucha pasta para INFN y el precio de la acción se va a disparar...Yo voy a entrar de nuevo la semana próxima. Un saludo


----------



## Monsieur George (8 Ago 2020)

Gracias Guerratrading por la información de empresas que proporcionas. Entre miles que hay en el mercado, es un placer que te den a conocer nuevos títulos con potencialidad alcista.


----------



## GuerraTrading (8 Ago 2020)

Hola Gatocalipsismiau.
Yo creo que es muy,muy dificil vivir del trading.Entendiendo como trading operaciones intradia en lo que sea.Yo lo intenté hace muchos años y el estrés que me generaba era enorme y lo dejé.Incluso si tienes una cuenta grande.
Ahora hago algunas operaciones intradia o swing en Opciones y me dan un dinero extra,pero arriesgo muy poco dinero en esas operaciones.
El 90% de mis operaciones son con Acciones a semanas,meses o años vista.
Hay gente que logra vivir del day trading (muy pocos) pero no te cuentan lo duro que es.No es operar desde una playa 5 min al dia,eso no existe.Y la volatilidad de tus ganancias-pérdidas es muy grande,hay que tenerlos bien puestos.
Para mi lo mejor es tener tu trabajo normal,tu vida normal y si te gusta esto tomártelo como un hobby e intentarte sacar un sobresueldo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Aitorbtc! (8 Ago 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Me presento,me llamo Jose Angel y tengo 49 años.Llevo desde el año 2002 en esto de "la bolsa" con peores y mejores resultados.
> Empecé como un elefante en una cacharreria sin ningun sistema con los futuros del minisp500 y del DAX y me dieron pero bien...
> Luego pasé a invertir en acciones,al principio utilizando análisis técnico y no me convencía para nada.Usaba stop-loss,me barrían,que os voy a contar.
> ...



Ui preparate .... jajajaja .... veras que pronto tienes haters dandote por culo ... y diciendo que eres estafa ... mira lo que hicieron conmigo .... jajaja. Cuando me dijeron que cada dos por tres viene alguno a tratar de vender sus cosas veo que es verdad. Pero bueno si presentas pruebas de que te va bien a mi por lo menos no me molesta. Tu tocas acciones y yo forex y criptos asi que no sufro


----------



## Aitorbtc! (8 Ago 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Hola Gatocalipsismiau.
> Yo creo que es muy,muy dificil vivir del trading.Entendiendo como trading operaciones intradia en lo que sea.Yo lo intenté hace muchos años y el estrés que me generaba era enorme y lo dejé.Incluso si tienes una cuenta grande.
> Ahora hago algunas operaciones intradia o swing en Opciones y me dan un dinero extra,pero arriesgo muy poco dinero en esas operaciones.
> El 90% de mis operaciones son con Acciones a semanas,meses o años vista.
> ...



Yo si se hacer eso .... pero como dices somos bien pocos los que sabemos hacerlo. Por eso la gente no se cree nada y por eso me grabo a diario para demostrar que si se puede.


----------



## Aitorbtc! (8 Ago 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Abro posición en Bank of America (BAC).Es el segundo banco en USA,tiene unos ingresos de 90.000 millones de $ anuales:Los resultados del 1Q siendo malos debidos al virus,fueron mejor de lo esperado.Y en los test de stress de la FED han salido muy bien parados.Tiene un dividendo de casi el 3% anual y tiene mucho camino de subida para recuperar lo perdido durante la crisis del virus...Warren Buffett es uno de sus mayores inversores y acaba de comprar más de 900 millones de $ en acciones



No tengo ni puta idea de acciones, pero si uno puede ver donde invierte su dinero Warren Buffet o Soros .... no es tan facil como copiarles???


----------



## GuerraTrading (8 Ago 2020)

Aitorbtc! dijo:


> No tengo ni puta idea de acciones, pero si uno puede ver donde invierte su dinero Warren Buffet o Soros .... no es tan facil como copiarles???



Se sabe más o menos do


Aitorbtc! dijo:


> Ui preparate .... jajajaja .... veras que pronto tienes haters dandote por culo ... y diciendo que eres estafa ... mira lo que hicieron conmigo .... jajaja. Cuando me dijeron que cada dos por tres viene alguno a tratar de vender sus cosas veo que es verdad. Pero bueno si presentas pruebas de que te va bien a mi por lo menos no me molesta. Tu tocas acciones y yo forex y criptos asi que no sufro



Supongo que pasará.
Es tan fácil como mirar los extractos de mi broker en mi web.. 
Saludos


----------



## GuerraTrading (11 Ago 2020)

Cierro Long Call en NKE...383% de revalorización en 4 dias...invertí 91$ y salgo con 440$,no está mal
Mi entrada fue por una rotura al alza de una zona de consolidación de semanas...


----------



## GuerraTrading (11 Ago 2020)

Cierro Long Call en NIO...21% de pérdida en 1 semana....super extraño como no ha subido la prima...debería haber salido con un beneficio grande en apertura pero apenas me daba 20$ de ganancia.... la accíon había subido un 12% en la última semana,pero la prima no subía....he decidido cerrar con una pequeña pérdida de 22$.
Hoy presenta resultados y me gusta abrir Long Call en algunas compañías cuando presentan resultados porque la volatilidad tiende a subir y eso beneficia cuando compras opciones.En este caso,no ha funcionado.


----------



## GuerraTrading (11 Ago 2020)

Voy a comentaros un ETF que tiene un futuro brillante....es un ETF que replica compañias de "cloud computing",o computación en la nube.Este sector va a crecer como la espuma en los próximos años.
Muchas de las grandes compañías de internet conforman este sector.Lleva desde la primavera del 2019 en los mercados..y sólo le veo potencial alcista...si libero capital esta semana,entraré a largo plazo.Se llama (CLOU)☁ ...https://www.etf.com/CLOU#overview


----------



## marvi (13 Ago 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Hola de nuevo.
> El otro dia cerré posición en Infinera (INFN) porque quería recoger beneficios.Por no extenderme es un proveedor de fibra óptica,y lo más importante: Ayuda a que las redes de fibra óptica ya existentes puedan funcionar más rápido cambiando la longitud de onda de la señal,con lo que se evita quitar en muchos casos fisicamente redes ya existentes con el ahorro de tiempo y dinero.Digamos que en su sector son una compañía Top.
> Hay rumores muy fuertes de que Verizon(compañía gigantesca de Internet y telefonía) le va a dar a INFN parte de las redes antiguas que tiene para que las actualice.Ya han hecho pruebas ambas compañías y los resultados han gustado mucho a Verizon...si cierran el acuerdo eso va a ser mucha pasta para INFN y el precio de la acción se va a disparar...Yo voy a entrar de nuevo la semana próxima. Un saludo




Veo interesantes INFN y FSLY, por lo que he visto hasta ahora igual me meto. Si puedes aportar más información de ambas sería bien recibido.


----------



## AssGaper (13 Ago 2020)

Invierte en AMD primero aviso.
Invierte en NVIDIA, comprará ARM.

Compré 5000 AMD a 4 € en 2017 (ahora esta por 80€)ya avisé por aqui que iba a dar un pelotazo brutal con los nuevos Ryzens en su momento, no falle y me estoy forrando.
Ya solo con los dividendos llevo más de 20.000€ en estos 4 años.


----------



## marvi (13 Ago 2020)

En el 2018 invertí en AMD, compré a 16 y las vendí a 20; y luego otra vez de 19 a 21. No sé por qué las vendí, me quemaban las ganancias supongo. Tampoco ayudaba el historial de AMD. Y eso que era consciente de que iban a subir por su superioridad tecnológica respecto a INTEL en el campo de los 7 nanos. Aun así me deshice de ellas, cada vez que las veo te puedes imaginar lo que pienso. Ahora prefiero pasar y mirar otros valores.


----------



## GuerraTrading (16 Ago 2020)

marvi dijo:


> Veo interesantes INFN y FSLY, por lo que he visto hasta ahora igual me meto. Si puedes aportar más información de ambas sería bien recibido.



Hola y perdona por el retraso en contestar pero estoy de vacaciones y ando "liao"....
INFN ha subido un 30% en las últimas 5 semanas porque hay fuertes rumores de que Verizon (VZ) está testeando la tecnología de INFN para el transporte de datos de internet (básicamente fibra Optica),y estarían realmente interesados en darles un contrato(que probablemente sería millonario dado el tamaño de Verizon) para que actualice parte de las lineas que tiene ya Verizon.
Lo "novedoso" de INFN es que en muchos casos no hay que modificar fisicamente las lineas de datos ya instaladas porque lo que hacen ellos es modificar el ancho de banda de las señales,con lo que supone en ahorro de tiempo y dinero...Están muy bien posicionados para la tecnologia 5G.
Tienen miles de patentes en el campo de la fibra Óptica para transporte de datos y son especialistas en ese campo...si finalmente firman con Verizon puede ser bestial para el comportamiento de INFN en el mercado...lo bueno es que ahora mismo está a 8$
Respecto a FSLY es una compañía que se dedica a "la nube",o cloud computing.Tiene entre sus principales clientes a Pinterest,NY times,Twilio,Kayak,Yelp,Stripe,Wired,Shopify,Deliveroo,Ticketmaster,Rakuten,Vimeo,TikTok,Airbnb,Tripadvisor,IBM cloud,Etsy,Twitter...........Tienen 315 clientes en cartera,casi todas compañías medias o grandes.
TikTok es su mayor cliente,con el 12 % de su cartera pero solo el 6% vienen de TikTok USA...Trump está intentando joder a TikTok pero si finalmente ocurriera Microsoft o Twitter posiblemente se harían con TikTok USA,con lo que no afectaría demasiado a FSLY.
No es una compañía muy conocida para el gran público pero su tecnología de "Cloud computing" está al nivel de Amazon o Microsoft
Ha subido un 320% en 2020 y posiblemente lo que le quede porque este tipo de Tecnología está empezando en los últimos 3-4 años...
En el último año su revenue ha subido un 62%,y esperaban un 29%...crece muy rápido.
Otra compañía muy parecida e igualmente super interesante es Cloudflare (NET).
Un saludo


----------



## GuerraTrading (18 Ago 2020)

Hola de nuevo,abro posición en Tricida.TCDA es una farmacéutica y está esperando que se apruebe uno de sus medicinas para enfermedades crónicas del riñón.La FDA echó para atrás hace unas semanas la medicina por algunos problemas "menores" y el 22 de Agosto tienen otra "audit" para ver si el medicamento pasa las pruebas...por lo que leo en foros y webs USA tiene muchas papeletas de ser aprobado...antes de la decisión que echó para atrás el medicamento estaba sobre los 27$...y si aprueban el medicamento creo que no le costará llegar a los 27$ de nuevo...lo que es casi un 100% desde los precios actuales....Me parece una compañía interesante para invertir máximo 1.5% del portfolio a medio-largo plazo


----------



## GuerraTrading (18 Ago 2020)

Soy muy pesao con Pinterest (PINS) pero creo que todavía está barata...es una compañía que puede explotar a 1-2 años vista,y en el buen sentido


----------



## SargentoHighway (18 Ago 2020)

Muy interesante FSLY, trabajo en el mundo TELCO y no sabía que había una empresa montando un negocio tan grande en el segmento de edge computing. Estaba a precio asi que he metido paquete, muchas gracias.


----------



## GuerraTrading (18 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Muy interesante FSLY, trabajo en el mundo TELCO y no sabía que había una empresa montando un negocio tan grande en el segmento de edge computing. Estaba a precio asi que he metido paquete, muchas gracias.



Échale también un vistazo a Cloudflare (NET), mismo sector y también está Interesante y accesible


----------



## SargentoHighway (18 Ago 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Échale también un vistazo a Cloudflare (NET), mismo sector y también está Interesante y accesible



PRefiero pillarla por debajo de la EMA de 20. Costumbres que tengo ultimamente...


----------



## GuerraTrading (19 Ago 2020)

Guerra Trading, [19.08.20 16:55]
Hola a tod@s.Abro posición en Progyny (PGNY) 
El tema de la infertilidad se está volviendo un gran problema sobre todo en los paises más avanzados,por diferentes causas.Sabéis que en USA no hay seguridad social gratuita y todo se basa en pagar a compañías aseguradoras o privadas.Progyny (PGNY) está creando una red de clínicas especificamente para este problema con el mejor material del mercado.La compañía ha tenido un crecimiento anual del 122% en los últimos 3 años y el periodo 2020-2023 esperan un crecimiento del 50% anual.
El 15% de las parejas tienen serios problemas de infertilidad en USA y este problema está creciendo a mayor ritmo que enfermedades como Diabetes,asma,cancer o depresión.Lo especial de Progyny es que tratan exclusivamente este problema y con las mejores y más avanzadas técnicas...aún con los problemas de la pandemia (la gente se queda en casa) el segundo trimestre del 2020 ha sido un 14% mejor en ingresos que el mismo periodo del año pasado.Este 2020 prevén un crecimiento de los ingresos del 48% a 340 millones de $ y ya tiene un cash flow positivo...en 2022 esperan unos ingresos de 820 millones de $ desde los 340 millones $ actuales....
Por ello creo que es una compañía muy interesante a medio-largo plazo.


----------



## GuerraTrading (19 Ago 2020)

Abro posición en CLOU,un ETF sobre Cloud Computing...creo que es un sector que ya es presente pero va a estallar al alza en el medio plazo...Los gigantes de internet ya lo tienen como uno de los nichos más importantes en su modelo de negocio...AMZN,IBM,FB,MSFT,TWLO,FSLY,NET...etc


----------



## GuerraTrading (20 Ago 2020)

Buenos dias a tod@s.Dependiendo de como abra hoy en el mercado Visa (V) voy a abrir una Long Call despues de la rotura de la zona lateral de las últimas semanas que se producía ayer


----------



## GuerraTrading (20 Ago 2020)

Al romper al alza hoy el lateral de semanas,abro Long Call en Visa (V),expiracion 28 Agosto Strike 205.Pago 173$ por 1 contrato


----------



## GuerraTrading (20 Ago 2020)

Una compañía china que tiene buena pinta es Tencent Music Entertainment Group (TME).Pertenece al gigante Tencent y es una especie de Spotify en CHINA: Ray Dalio que es una de los mentes más brillantes en el mundo de la inversión ha invertido 10 millones de $...eso es calderilla para él pero significa que le ve potencial...crece a un ritmo de 1,5 millones de suscriptores mensuales y tiene un acuerdo con Universal Music Group (UMG) para compartir licencias de música.


----------



## GuerraTrading (24 Ago 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Al romper al alza hoy el lateral de semanas,abro Long Call en Visa (V),expiracion 28 Agosto Strike 205.Pago 173$ por 1 contrato



Salida de mi Long Call en Visa (V)....62% de beneficio sobre la inversión en 3 dias de trading


----------



## GuerraTrading (24 Ago 2020)

Abro Long Call en JNJ...por rotura de lateral alcista y ligera corrección.Expiración 18 de Septiembre,invierto 117$


----------



## GuerraTrading (24 Ago 2020)

Me encanta Dynatrace para el largo plazo (DT): Quedaros con esta compañía.Es una compañía que básicamente usa inteligencia artificial para descubir errores y rendimientos en aplicaciones.Ayuda a descubrir errores y le dice al usuario final como mejorar el rendimiento de su aplicación.
En el primer trimestre casi todas sus métricas principales subieron un 30% respecto al mismo trimestre del 2019, y para todo el año 2020 esperan crecimientos de sus ingresos y suscriptores de un 25% respecto al año 2019…El futuro ya está aquí,y DT es una de esas compañías en las que invertiría a largo plazo si fuera vosotros…The Leader in Cloud Monitoring | Dynatrace


----------



## GuerraTrading (25 Ago 2020)

Hoy os traigo una compañía que creo tiene un potencial alcsista enorme y todavía está a tiro.Se llama Upwork (UPWK) y básicamente es una web donde cualquier freelancer puede vender sus servicios a cualquiera que quiera contratarlo y UPWK se lleva una comision de ese trabajo...necesitas un diseñador de webs,un escritor,un agente de marketing,alguien que te enseñe machine learning,un traductor,un abogado,un diseñador gráfico.....etc.Los tienes en UPWK,y esta empresa se llevará una comisión sobre el importe total que te cobre el freelance.Hay muchas webs como UPWK,pero esta es de las 2-3 más punteras y cotiza en bolsa...
Cada vez más gente se queda en casa a trabajar y ofrecer sus servicios via online y compañías como Upwork se aprovechan de eso.Este año esperan crecer casi un 30% y en el segundo trimestre han batido expectativas.Creen que también las batirán en el tercer trimestre....creo que es una compañía muy interesante


----------



## GuerraTrading (25 Ago 2020)

Entro en UPWK,largo plazo☀☀


----------



## GuerraTrading (27 Ago 2020)

Os voy a dar una compañía que tiene buena pinta y os va a hacer gracia porque vende colchones pero no es Pikolin....se llama Casper Sleep (CSPR).....en el segundo trimestre vendieron 110 millones de $ que no está mal para vender colchones con un incremento del 15% sobre el año anterior.Venden en tiendas fisicas y Online.
Tienen casi 90 millones de $ en cash y en los últimos 2 meses han llegado a un acuerdo con 5 de los mayores distribuidores USA de colchones para que vendan sus productos ,lo que tiene que pegar un subidón a sus ventas.No es una compañía para tirar la casa por la ventana pero si es interesante para diversificar un portfolio...La gente tiene que dormir,eso es un hecho.Salió este año a bolsa


----------



## marvi (27 Ago 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Hoy os traigo una compañía que creo tiene un potencial alcsista enorme y todavía está a tiro.Se llama Upwork (UPWK) y básicamente es una web donde cualquier freelancer puede vender sus servicios a cualquiera que quiera contratarlo y UPWK se lleva una comision de ese trabajo...necesitas un diseñador de webs,un escritor,un agente de marketing,alguien que te enseñe machine learning,un traductor,un abogado,un diseñador gráfico.....etc.Los tienes en UPWK,y esta empresa se llevará una comisión sobre el importe total que te cobre el freelance.Hay muchas webs como UPWK,pero esta es de las 2-3 más punteras y cotiza en bolsa...
> Cada vez más gente se queda en casa a trabajar y ofrecer sus servicios via online y compañías como Upwork se aprovechan de eso.Este año esperan crecer casi un 30% y en el segundo trimestre han batido expectativas.Creen que también las batirán en el tercer trimestre....creo que es una compañía muy interesante



Me la apunto para seguimiento, muchas gracias por la información. No he comprado, pero de momento me he dado de alta como freelancer, jeje.



Enviado desde mi Mi Note 10 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GuerraTrading (28 Ago 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Abro Long Call en JNJ...por rotura de lateral alcista y ligera corrección.Expiración 18 de Septiembre,invierto 117$



Cierro Long Call en JNJ,77% de beneficio en 4 dias...Las Opciones están funcionando muy bien


----------



## GuerraTrading (28 Ago 2020)

Resultados en Real desde que empecé a operar Opciones hace unas semanas con poco capital


----------



## GuerraTrading (29 Ago 2020)

Estos son los rendimientos a dia de hoy de mis 3 cuentas.Voy a empezar a cerrar posiciones esta semana porque esto está ya muy arriba y prefiero tomar beneficios.


----------



## GuerraTrading (31 Ago 2020)

Voy a comentaros sobre una compañía que me parece interesante y se llama Form Factor (FORM).Con todo el momento que está viviendo la industria de los semiconductores,esta compañía se dedica a diseñar y fabricar equipos para testear chips.Es un negocio que claramente va al alza,cada vez hay mas necesidad de estos equipos para testear cada chip que se produce.Ha batido previsiones en los últimos 3 trimestres.
Con la salida de los sistemas 5G y con más gente trabajando desde casa de una forma exponencial,el crecimiento de los equipos que diseña y fabrica FORM debe notarse en las cuentas de resultados en los próximos trimestres...asi que me parece una compañía muy interesante para invertir .
La compañía tiene previsto crecer este año un 28%,mientras que la media de su competidores tiene previsto crecer un 6.5%.


----------



## GuerraTrading (1 Sep 2020)

Abro Long Call en TDOC,por rotura al alza de zona de consolidación.Strike 237.5,Expiración 18 Sep,Invierto 6.10$ x1 contrato


----------



## GuerraTrading (1 Sep 2020)

Hoy Pinterest (PINS),mi mayor posición ha pasado el 100% de rendimiento en sólo 3 meses..Increible.Espero que sólo sea el principio porque la quiero mantener 2-3 años
Y finalmente hoy está batiendo máximos de siempre..aunque lleva sólo 18 meses en el mercado


----------



## GuerraTrading (2 Sep 2020)

Ticker interesante,y que no creo que baje demasiado incluso si hay una corrección en el mercado y además con un gran dividendo para los que os gusten los dividendos.George Soros ha invertido en este ticker casi 9 millones de $,y sabe lo que se hace.Blackstone Mortgage Trust, Inc. (BXMT).Básicamente es un fondo de inversión centrado en el mercado inmobiliario.El Covid le pegó fuerte,pero a partir de ahora creo que debería subir a niveles previos a la crisis de Marzo.
En el segundo trimestre batió por mucho las previsiones.Maneja un portfolio de 167.000 millones de $(no me he equivocado),tiene un dividendo del 10.% anual...que no está nada mal.


----------



## GuerraTrading (2 Sep 2020)

Mi primer dia en Real haciendo day trading con Opciones, +235$ de ganancia....entrando con solo 1 contrato.Todas Long Call en ROKU,INTC y NVDA.Voy a estudiar unas cuantas semanas esto del Day trading con Opciones.Los resultados en paper han sido buenos y ahora voy a operar en Real.
A mi me gusta pero esto no es para todo el mundo porque tiene demasiada adrenalina.Pocos minutos dentro de cada operación.Aunque algunas operaciones puedo dejarlas 25-30 min.
Puede haber dias muy buenos pero también dias malos,asi que voy a hacerlo con cuidaditperaré 4-6 dias al mes esta operativa
Un saludo


----------



## GuerraTrading (2 Sep 2020)

Cierro SHLL, 184% de beneficio en 32 dias...dejo el último duro para el que lo quiera


----------



## GuerraTrading (8 Sep 2020)

Buenos dias amig@s: Os traigo una nueva compañia para el largo plazo Talend (TLND).Se estima que en el año 2025 cada persona en el mundo tendrá 10 dispositivos capaces de conectarse a internet.(Aqui metemos dispositivos personales más dispositivos de compañías privadas y organismos): Esto produce una cantidad de datos inimaginables.La mayoría van a estar conectados por Wifi y tecnologia 5 G. 
La arquitectura tradicional para almacenar y lidiar con esa cantidad inimaginable de datos se queda obsoleta y para eso aparece la tecnologia en "la nube". TLND se dedica a eso,que es el futuro pero ya es el presente,tecnologia en la nube o cloud computing y machine learning.Es un especialista en integración de big data en la nube.Está creciendo a un ritmo cercano al 30% anualizado.
Tiene más de 3000 clientes y a algunas de las compañías más importantes del mundo entre sus clientes.El futuro ya está aquí y es en este tipo de compañías donde me gusta invertir.


----------



## GuerraTrading (8 Sep 2020)

*Abro 2 Long Calls en IQ y DAL.*
Long Call en IQ porque se apoya sobre la EMA de 200 y forma un hammer que suele ser una vela de cambio de tendencia.
Long Call en DAL por rotura al alza con fuerza de una zona lateral.
*Abro 2 Long Puts en BA y BAC.*
Long Put en BA,rotura a la baja de una zona lateral.
Long Put en BAC porque los bancos están débiles y hoy forma una vela muy bajista,pensando en la rotura del lateral
Todas con expiración del 18 Sep


----------



## Torrente82 (8 Sep 2020)

Buenas noches.

Muy interesante este subforo y especialmente algunos hilos como este.

En su día leí al autor de este hablar de Infinera y su información me pareció muy interesante. 

Observo que ha sufrido una bajada realmente fuerte, entre otras cosas, por los comentarios del CEO de Ciena negativos de cara al futuro más próximo, aunque parecen más prometedores los números de Infinera. Durante esta noche he entrado en ella aprovechando la corrección actual.

¿Qué tal la ves en estos momentos a estos precios y en las circunstancias actuales?

Muchas gracias por tu trabajo e inestimable ayuda.


----------



## GuerraTrading (9 Sep 2020)

Torrente82 dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Muy interesante este subforo y especialmente algunos hilos como este.
> 
> ...



Hola,como bien dices los números de INFN parecen más prometedores en el largo plazo que los de Ciena,y su tecnología creo que está un paso por delante en algunos campos,como el 800G que está por venir.Si cierra el contrato con Verizon para que lleve parte de sus redes de fibra óptica,sería una catapulta para el precio de la acción y a 6$ que está ahora la veo atractiva para el largo plazo.
Un saludo


----------



## GuerraTrading (9 Sep 2020)

Hola amigos.
Hoy traigo una compañía que lleva pocas semanas en bolsa ,se llama BigCommerce (BIGC).Como os podéis imaginar se dedica a vender online.Este tipo de venta online crece a un ritmo de un 15-20% anual a nivel mundial.Por ejemplo,solo en USA van a venderse 600.000 millones de $ online en 2024.Estas estadisticas son antes de que se produjera la crisis del COVID,ahora son mayores porque mucha gente ha descubierto el comercio online en estos meses.
4.000 millones de persona navegan entre 6-7 horas por dia en la red,y cada vez compar más online.Básicamente es una plataforma tipo Shopify,que te ayuda a montar tu tienda online,te ayuda con el marketing,las ventas,los envíos,etc....Se calcula que en el año 2030 ya no habrá apenas tiendas físicas en USA y todos los comercios habrán migrado online y BIGC se va a beneficiar de esto.
Digamos que es la plataforma más potente en este sector después de Shopify,y Shopify no puede acoger a todo el mundo.A día de hoy el precio por acción de Shopify es 1.000$.
BIGC no tiene comisiones en las operaciones como Shopify,tiene mejores opciones para diferentes divisas y mejores listas de precios.Para muchos negocios online BigCommerce es más atractivo que Shopify.Tiene 70.000 tiendas online a dia de hoy,pero millones de negocio migrarán online en los próximos años.De cada una de estas tiendas,BIGC gana 2.000$ al año por tienda online,pero subirá a unos 4.000$ por negocio online en 6 años....
Hoy dia 9 de Septiembre presenta resultados,y como acaba de empezar a operar en el mercado posiblemente va a ser muy volátil.Esperar a mañana día 10 si queréis invertir a largo plazo.Me parece una compañía de grandisimo potencial a largo plazo.


----------



## Diario de una Inversión (10 Sep 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Abro posición en (SHLL)...Tortoise acquisition.Es una compañía que básicamente busca compañía en sectores de la energía para adquirirlas y fusionarse con ellas.Se van a fusionar en breves semanas con Hyliion ,que es una compañía que está especializada en la tecnología híbrida y eléctrica para camiones de tamaño medio y grande.
> Cuando se fusionen el ticker pasará a ser (HYLN) pero los que compréis ahora no tenéis problema porque el proceso de cambio de nombre es automático.Gran potencial a medio-largo plazo.



Guerra Trading tu posición de SHLL debe estar por las nubes, ¿no? La mía está en +119,5% ahora mismo  ¿Qué plan tienes? Me estoy planteando vender una parte en pocos días/semanas para recuperar lo que invertí, y dejar el resto a ver cómo evoluciona...


----------



## GuerraTrading (10 Sep 2020)

Diario de una Inversión dijo:


> Guerra Trading tu posición de SHLL debe estar por las nubes, ¿no? La mía está en +119,5% ahora mismo  ¿Qué plan tienes? Me estoy planteando vender una parte en pocos días/semanas para recuperar lo que invertí, y dejar el resto a ver cómo evoluciona...



Hola,compré a 19$ y vendí cuando llegó a los 55$.
Quería cerrar beneficios en alguna posición pero yo que tu la mantendría.
Tiene buena pinta a largo plazo.


----------



## GuerraTrading (10 Sep 2020)

Esta compañía es una apuesta personal y se llama Under Armour (UAA),la firma deportiva.
El 75% de su negocio está en USA,fuera de allí no es muy conocida pero están tratando poco a poco de cambiar eso.La firma tuvo un ascenso meteórico en los mercados desde 2010 al 2016 y llegó rápido a los 50$,pero se ha ido desinflando y anda por los 10$.
Algunas malas decisiones tienen la culpa de ello.Personalmente creo que van a salir del bache,no tienen deuda (tienen unos 100 millones de $ en cash),y están empezando a apostar muy fuerte por el mercado online.Los últimos meses no han sido buenos ya que debido a la cuarentena la gente no ha comprado ropa deportiva (Nike ha caido tambíen un 38% en las ventas en estos meses),pero todo volverá a la normalidad y los ingresos volverán a subir.
A mi,personalmente es una marca deportiva que me encanta.Tiene "sólo" 24 años de existencia comparado con los 56 de Nike o los 71 de adidas,y relativamente es poco conocida fuera de USA.Para mi es una apuesta ganadora a 3-5 años vista


----------



## GuerraTrading (11 Sep 2020)

Muy buenas amig@s,os traigo una compañía super interesante a medio-largo plazo: HUYA(HUYA),se dedica a los e-sports.Se espera que los e-sports crezcan a un ritmo del 20% anual durante los prçoximos 4-5 años,yo creo que se quedan cortos.
HUYA es una compañía china lider en este sector.El 60% de los ingresos de este sector se produce en Asia y creo que este dato va a ir al alza.Tiene detrás de ella al gigante TENCENT.Además la compañía va a crear sus propios eventos,y tiene un montón de e-teams.
Tiene 175 millones de usuarios al mes,y no para de crecer.En el último trimestre consiguió unos ingresos de 382 Millones de $.Me parece una compañía fantástica para invertir unos cuantos $.


----------



## GuerraTrading (14 Sep 2020)

Abro Long Call en DKNG,expiración 02 OCT.Strike 44,2.47$
Entro con Long Call en DKNG,después de rotura al alza y consolidación...esperando que siga al alza


----------



## GuerraTrading (14 Sep 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Abro Long Call en DKNG,expiración 02 OCT.Strike 44,2.47$
> Entro con Long Call en DKNG,después de rotura al alza y consolidación...esperando que siga al alza



Cierro mi Long Call en DKNG en menos de 1 hora y media....más del 100% de ganancia.Ha salido una noticia bomba de un acuerdo con la ESPN y se ha disparado el precio de la acción...Esto es lo que os digo que pasa con las Opciones,de vez en cuando pasan estas cosas...+253$


----------



## GuerraTrading (15 Sep 2020)

Segundo dia que opero Opciones en Real en la apertura del mercado,+190$ de ganancia


----------



## GuerraTrading (15 Sep 2020)

Clearfield, Inc. (CLFD es una compañia que se dedica al negocio de la fibra óptica.Sus ingresos en el último trimestre crecieron un 48% y batieron todas las expectativas.Con el 5G poco a poco implementándose,este tipo de compañías van a ver crecer sus ingresos de forma significativa.Fabrica y distribuye su fibra óptica,y se establece en mas de un millón de nuevas conexiones cada año.
Está por los 21-22$/acción y creo que es una compañía que le dará alegrias al que invierta en ella.Muy parecida a Infinera (INFN),que también me gusta mucho para el largo plazo.Un saludo


----------



## GuerraTrading (16 Sep 2020)

Meto Long Call en el ETF del Oro.El oro está en un lateral desde hace unas semanas y el discurso de hoy de la FED me hace pensar que el oro tiene que subir en el corto plazo.
Meto expiración a 4 semanas,para que tenga más tiempo de desarrollarse.


----------



## GuerraTrading (18 Sep 2020)

Tercer dia haciedo day trading con Opciones y tercer dia de ganancias.He estado 1.5 horas buscando una oportunidad y la cazé con AMZN.Menos de 5 minutos dentro de la operación,+210$ de ganancias...merece la pena muchas veces esperar y ser paciente.Se presentó la oportunidad y la cazé.
Donde no estoy fino con las Opciones es en las operaciones Swing,a varios dias vista.
Todavía voy ganando dinero con ellas pero no tengo ninguna regularidad...necesito más continuidad y empezar a coger rachas positivas y eso pasará si o si.Necesito empezar a coger velocidad de crucero con las Opciones porque la verdad es que es un instrumento muy bueno para ganar dinero mes a mes,pero con cautela siempre.


----------



## GuerraTrading (21 Sep 2020)

Os traigo una compañía de semiconductores que creo sinceramente está a un precio muy interesante.Semtech Corporation (SMTC).En los últimos earnings batió previsiones en ingresos y ganancias pero aún así ha seguido cayendo.Sus ingresos fueron un 8% superiores al mismo trimestre del año anterior y su earnings per share fue de 43 cents,un 22% por encima de lo previsto.
Es una compañía que se dedica a diseñar y fabricar semiconductores,para compañías aeroespaciales,industria del automovil y compañías de hardware y telecomunicaciones.Con la llegada del 5G este tipo de compañías van a ver como suben mucho sus ingresos anuales en los próximos años y creo sinceramente que está a un precio atractivo para entrar en el largo plazo.


----------



## GuerraTrading (21 Sep 2020)

Tastyworks


----------



## GuerraTrading (22 Sep 2020)

Mi setup favorito se está dando en GOOGL:Apoyo sobre la media de 200 y formando un hammer...si se pone a tiro hoy le meto una Long Call a 2 meses vista....trade de manual


----------



## GuerraTrading (22 Sep 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Mi setup favorito se está dando en GOOGL:Apoyo sobre la media de 200 y formando un hammer...si se pone a tiro hoy le meto una Long Call a 2 meses vista....trade de manual



Como dije esta mañana..estoy dentro de GOOG.Long Call en 1520,expiracion 20 de Nov


----------



## GuerraTrading (23 Sep 2020)

Os traigo una compañía interesante que se ha puesto ha tiro en las últimas semanas. Altria Group (MO),tiene un dividendo anual del 8% para empezar,que es una pasada.Es el incremento número 55 en los últimos 51 años en sus dividendos,con lo que no parece que vaya a desaparecer esa costumbre.Esta compañía antes se llamaba Phillip Morris USA,y es una tabaquera.Phillip Morris Intl se desmarcó de la rama USA y son compañías independientes ahora mismo.
Entre sus marcas tiene a Marlboro,que es la marca más vendida en USA en los últimos 45 años.La venta de tabaco cae ligeramente año tras año pero lo soluciona subiendo los precios y la gente no abandona su lealtad a la marca.Tiene unos márgenes operativos muy altos y han subido del 33% en el 2015 al 41% en el 2019.Andan metidos también en la industria del cannabis y si acaban legalizándolo en algunos estados USA puede verse favorecida de una manera interesante.
Ahora mismo anda por los 38.5$/accion


----------



## GuerraTrading (23 Sep 2020)

Meto Long Call en ZTS,Strike 167.5...expiración 16 Oct.Está en una zona de acumulación y después de una rotura bajista falsa espero que retome camino alcista


----------



## aventurero artritico (23 Sep 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Tastyworks



esa da tiempo real gratis?


----------



## GuerraTrading (24 Sep 2020)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> esa da tiempo real gratis?



Si


----------



## GuerraTrading (25 Sep 2020)

Os traigo una compañía super interesante. Logitech (LOGI). Quien no ha usado alguno de sus Joysticks para jugar en el PC,o sus famosos altavoces para el ordenador.Es un hecho que cada vez más gente va a trabajar desde casa,y Logitech vende ratones y teclados para ello.Es uno de los lideres mundiales fabricando webcams,y también tiene una amplia gama de "cascos" con micrófono incorporado para jugar o hablar por video conferencia.
Imagínate con el boom de los e-sports,o video conferencias si puedes usar productos que fabrica Logitech...tienen una gran gama que cubre todo el universo virtual.
En los 2 trimestres anteriores sus ventas subieron un 14 y un 25% respectivamente.Desde que debutó en el NASDAQ en 1997 ha tenido todos los años resultados positivos excepto un año y da un pequeño dividendo de un 1.2% anual...Se estima que en el siguiente trimestre suba un 17% sus ingresos respecto al mismo trimestre del año anterior.
Por todo ello y en un mundo que ya está cambiando hacia el trabajo y ocio desde casa,Logitech tiene todas las papeletas de seguir creciendo en el largo plazo.


----------



## aventurero artritico (25 Sep 2020)

vas un poco tarde


----------



## GuerraTrading (25 Sep 2020)

Meto Long Call en UBER,strike 35.5,expiración 16 Octubre por apoyarse sobre EMA 200 con una gran vela alcista


----------



## GuerraTrading (25 Sep 2020)

Meto Long Put en NKLA porque tengo ya varias Long Calls y necesito una posición bajista...y está muy débil.Strike 20,expiración 16 de Octubre


----------



## Creador de Realidades (26 Sep 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Tastyworks



Sabes que hay broker en USA con coste 0 en opciones?

Te lo digo porque viendo las comisiones de éste, si quieres hacer operativa semanal con opciones de valor 0,10 - 0,20 te dejas un dineral como quieras realizarlas entrando con 1000-2000$.


----------



## GuerraTrading (26 Sep 2020)

Creador de Realidades dijo:


> Sabes que hay broker en USA con coste 0 en opciones?
> 
> Te lo digo porque viendo las comisiones de éste, si quieres hacer operativa semanal con opciones de valor 0,10 - 0,20 te dejas un dineral como quieras realizarlas entrando con 1000-2000$.



Hombre,es un broker serio,grande y pago comisiones bajisimas por operar....no se a que te refieres
Entrando por ejemplo con 1000$,pago 3-5$ por abrir y cerrar un trade...si eso te parece caro..
No opero opciones que valgan 0.15-0.20...más bien por encima de 1.50$,pero normalmente bastante más caras con lo que compro muy pocos contratos y apenas pago comisiones...
Por ejemplo esta semana compré una Long Call en GOOG por 57$....o sea 5700$,y abrir y cerrar la operación me va a valer 1$....las comisiones no afectan a mi operativa para nada


----------



## GuerraTrading (28 Sep 2020)

Buenos dias amig@s,los mercados vienen subiendo con fuerza en la preapertura...veremos como se comportan nuestras 4 operaciones abiertas con Opciones.
Os traigo una compañía que me gusta mucho para el largo plazo,Rite Aid(RAD).Presentó resultados haces unos dias y fueron bastante buenos y el precio de la acción se ha desplomado...esta es una de mis situaciones favoritas.Ocurre a veces que los earnings de una compañía son buenos y el precio...se desploma.Me gusta invertir en estas ocasiones,con acciones u opciones.
Rite Aid es una cadena de "farmacias" pero no solo vende medicamentos...vende muchas más cosas.Productos de belleza,comida "sana",vitaminas,juguetes para niños,productos para dietas y disciplinas deportivas,aseo personal y maquillaje,mascotas,productos para casa,productos para escuela y oficinas,etc....Es la tercera compañía mas grande en USA de este tipo...tiene 2500 tiendas físicas y una gran presencia en venta por Internet.
Sus ingresos en el último trimestre han subido un 11.5% respecto al mismo trimestre del año anterior.Ha reducido tamaño en los últimos años y están implementando cambios como crear su propia marca blanca en muchos productos.Creo que es una compañía interesante para invertir.


----------



## GuerraTrading (28 Sep 2020)

Veo grandes oportunidades para entrar en BIGC y RKT...dos compañías de las que hablé en el pasado...se dispararon y se han vuelto a desinflar..probablemente entre en ambas hoy.


----------



## JuanGrc (28 Sep 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Tastyworks



Buen día, la plataforma que usas (Tastyworks) no tiene para abrir cuenta demo verdad?..he estado brujuleando y sólo he visto para abrir cuenta real, preguntaba porque de opciones no controlo mucho y para ir aprendiendo quería alguna opción de cuenta demo.


----------



## GuerraTrading (28 Sep 2020)

JuanGrc dijo:


> Buen día, la plataforma que usas (Tastyworks) no tiene para abrir cuenta demo verdad?..he estado brujuleando y sólo he visto para abrir cuenta real, preguntaba porque de opciones no controlo mucho y para ir aprendiendo quería alguna opción de cuenta demo.



No tiene cuenta demo,yo te recomiendo thinkorswim...puedes trastear con thinkorswim que si tiene cuenta simulada..
https://platform.thinkorswim.com/platform/index.html#!/pmregister


----------



## GuerraTrading (1 Oct 2020)

Abro 2 Long Call en DOCU con precio medio de 4.30$,esperando que rompa al alza esa zona lateral


----------



## GuerraTrading (1 Oct 2020)

Atentos a esta compañía...salió ayer al mercado y creo que va a subir como la espuma,por el precio de salida y por el nicho en el que trabaja.Básicamente se dedica al Big Data,es decir analiza cantidades ingentes de datos en el universo virtual para sacar información que pueda utilizar a su favor.
Trabaja mucho con el departamento de defensa buscando posibles actividades terroristas en la red.También trabaja para el departamento de hacienda americano buscando posibles activiadades ilicitas y fraudes.Entre sus clientes están agencias gubernamentales (CIA,NSA,FBI,DEA,Marines,Air Force,etc...)y oficinas locales tipo ayuntamientos,pero poco a poco están cogiendo clientes como Hedge Funds e incluso clientes en el sector de la Salud y Medicina,también Farmacéuticas,incluso Airbus o Ferrari están entre sus clientes.
Uno de sus fundadores es Peter Thiel,que fundó PayPal.La compañía tiene 17 años pero salió ayer a cotizar públicamente en bolsa.Tiene un valor en bolsa de 22.000 millones de $ y en el primer semestre del año sus ingresos subieron un 49%...Si no se dispara estos primeros días en el mercado creo que es una compañía muy interesante para invertir,ya que está a unos 10$ ahora mismo....


----------



## GuerraTrading (1 Oct 2020)

Dentro de PLTR,como os dije esta mañana...Acciones


----------



## GuerraTrading (1 Oct 2020)

Cierro Long Call en DOCU, 80% de ganancia en 1 dia...+700$ de ganancia✌


----------



## GuerraTrading (1 Oct 2020)

Cierro Long Call en AMZN, 30.5% de beneficio, +1725$ de beneficio.....he llegado a tener 2300$ de beneficio hoy pero se ha desinflado y prefiero tomar beneficios...no acaba a despegar y cojo beneficios.1700$ en una semana no está nada mal


----------



## GuerraTrading (8 Oct 2020)

Me gusta mucho esta compañía: FarFetch (FTCH),es una compañía que se dedica al sector del lujo,y no veáis como crece este sector. En el año 2012 se gastaron 213.000 millones de $ en el mundo en este sector,y este año se van a gastar 290.000 millones de $...y en 2025 390.000 millones de $,pero si hace 3 años sólo se vendía online el 9% de estos productos,en el 2025 va a ser el 25%...como en todo,el e-commerce ha llegado a este sector para quedarse y aquí entra esta compañía,que está muy asentada en el sector online.
Aparte de vender sus propios productos B2C (business to consumer) en su web,también promociona con su marca Farfetch Black & White B2B (business to business) a otras websites (a las que cobra comisiones) de marcas del sector...una especie de Shopify del lujo.Cualquiera puede comprar en su web pero tienen un grupo "premium" de 2 millones de afiliados que gastan el 20% más que las personas que no son afiliadas...y ese grupo crece sin parar.
Los ingresos de los últimos 12 meses han subido el 87% sobre el mismo periodo del año anterior,pero es que en el último trimestre sus ingresos subieron el 74%.Este año sus ingresos serán de 1550 millones de $,y los analistas pronostican 2050 millones/$ para 2021 y 2620 millones de $ para 2022.Tiene 802 millones de $ en cash y 609 millones de $ en deuda,con lo que tiene un saldo positivo....El mundo es desigual,eso está claro,pero cada vez hay más ricos y con más dinero para gastar..y lo están haciendo.Y FarFetch (FTCH) es una compañía online que se está aprovechando de este momento,presente y futuro....Una de mis compañías favoritas para entrar ahora mismo.


----------



## GuerraTrading (8 Oct 2020)

Meto Long Call en INTC por rotura al alza de rango lateral y porque presenta resultados en 2 semanas...e INTC suele subir antes de presentar resultados


----------



## NicoTesla (8 Oct 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Meto Long Call en el ETF del Oro.El oro está en un lateral desde hace unas semanas y el discurso de hoy de la FED me hace pensar que el oro tiene que subir en el corto plazo.
> Meto expiración a 4 semanas,para que tenga más tiempo de desarrollarse.



¿Qué broker te permite hacer CALL/PUT sobre ETFs de materias primas?

En DeGiro no encuentro la posibilidad.

Gracias por tu hilo.

NicoTesla


----------



## GuerraTrading (9 Oct 2020)

NicoTesla dijo:


> ¿Qué broker te permite hacer CALL/PUT sobre ETFs de materias primas?
> 
> En DeGiro no encuentro la posibilidad.
> 
> ...



Yo uso Tastyworks que es un broker americano,se puede abrir cuenta sin problemas desde España y es un broker de los grandes junto a Interactive Brokers a TDA ameritrade....comisiones muy bajas,rápido y fiable.Muy contento con ellos,busca info en google o youtube


----------



## GuerraTrading (9 Oct 2020)

Creo que hablé de esta compañía en el pasado pero vuelvo a hablaros sobre ella porque creo que está a un precio muy,muy bueno para entrar a largo plazo y multiplicar beneficios a 3-4 años.Se llama Cloudera (CLDR) y se dedica al negocio de la nube o cloud computing.No voy a explicar lo que es el cloud computing porque ya he recomendado a varias compañías de este sector y explicado lo que es.Pero lo especial de Cloudera por lo que leo en foros USA es que está muy infravalorada por el mercado y se espera que despegue en los mercados en cualquier momento.Anda por los 10-11$/acción así que me parece una oportunidad muy interesante para invertir unos sextercios en ella.


----------



## GuerraTrading (9 Oct 2020)

Otra compañía que tiene que explotar al alza es pluralsight (PS).Se dedica a dar cursos online sobre software,Ciberseguridad,database,python,cloud computing,arquitectura,ingeniería,construcción,machine learning,etc.....Cursos premium y los autores que suben los cursos a la web se llevan una comisión.Es como Udemy pero basado sobre todo en nuevas tecnologías y cursos mucho más completos y profundos.
Los clientes pagan suscripciones mensuales o anuales.Tienen más de 7000 cursos y creciendo.Y como están especializados en nuevas tecnologías les veo un futuro brillante porque cada vez se acercan más clientes a comprar sus cursos.Los cursos online están explotando al alza.Está a un precio muy atractivo de 18$/acción


----------



## NicoTesla (9 Oct 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Creo que hablé de esta compañía en el pasado pero vuelvo a hablaros sobre ella porque creo que está a un precio muy,muy bueno para entrar a largo plazo y multiplicar beneficios a 3-4 años.Se llama Cloudera (CLDR) y se dedica al negocio de la nube o cloud computing.No voy a explicar lo que es el cloud computing porque ya he recomendado a varias compañías de este sector y explicado lo que es.Pero lo especial de Cloudera por lo que leo en foros USA es que está muy infravalorada por el mercado y se espera que despegue en los mercados en cualquier momento.Anda por los 10-11$/acción así que me parece una oportunidad muy interesante para invertir unos sextercios en ella.




Estoy de acuerdo contigo en el tema de que el Cloud Computing va a dispararse.

Otro día recomendaste el ETF de Cloud.

https://www.etf.com/CLOU

¿Qué recomendarías? ¿Meter 50% al ETF y otros 50% a esta compañía ?

Saludos


----------



## GuerraTrading (9 Oct 2020)

NicoTesla dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo en el tema de que el Cloud Computing va a dispararse.
> 
> Otro día recomendaste el ETF de Cloud.
> 
> ...



Yo pondría máximo el 3-4% de mi capital en el ETF y el 2-2.5% en Cloudera


----------



## GuerraTrading (10 Oct 2020)

Hola amig@s.
Os dejo mis resultados operando en Opciones en Real.Llevo poco tiempo operando y sólo 27 operaciones.Mínimo necesitaré 100 operaciones para ver como va todo,pero soy muy optimista con este sistema en el largo plazo.
Estoy operando relativamente poco con Opciones,pero a finales de año espero llevar velocidad de crucero y me gustaría abrir 4-5 operaciones a la semana.En los resultados no están incluidos las operaciones intradía,cuyos resultados también adjunto.Han sido buenos resultados pero no me encuentro cómodo operando intradía porque el mercado en timeframes pequeños es muy volátil.
Un saludo y ánimo con las Opciones que son muy bonitas


----------



## GuerraTrading (12 Oct 2020)

Atentos a esta compañía, Workhorse (WKHS).Yo estoy dentro desde hace tiempo,pero aspira a llevarse un contrato de 6000 millones de $ para UPS para suministro de furgonetas de reparto.
Se presentan 3 compañias pero WKHS es la única cuyo modelo es totalmente eléctrico y es la gran favorita para llevarse el contrato.Si lo ganan van a subir a la estratosfera y si lo pierden,bajará en el corto plazo pero es una compañía con un grandisimo futuro.No son vendehumos como Nikola motors.Tiene proyectos de verdad y mucha infraestructura por detrás.Super interesante...Si queréis invertir hacerlo ya porque creo que mañana UPS anuncia el ganador.


----------



## GuerraTrading (12 Oct 2020)

Otra compañia que tengo desde hace tiempo en mi cartera pero que todavía podéis entrar ahora porque tiene un futuro apasionante.Nano Dimension Ltd. (NNDM).
Se dedica a fabricar piezas electrónicas,muchas de ellas en impresoras 3D para drones,coches,satélites,smartphones,material médico...etc.Es una compañía con tecnología super futurista y por lo que leo en foros USA se va a disparar su precio en bolsa en los próximos 3-5 años.Está a menos de 3$ y esta si es una compañía barata con muchisimo potencial.
Podéis echar un vistazo a su web: Top Multi-Layer 3D PCB Printer Manufacturing Company | Nano Dimension


----------



## martinmar (12 Oct 2020)

Muchísimas gracias por sus aportaciones Guerra Trading, es todo un lujo poder seguirle en sus operaciones.


----------



## eldelavespa (13 Oct 2020)

Gracias @GuerraTrading, buenos aportes!! 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eldelavespa (13 Oct 2020)

@GuerraTrading ¿podrías comentarnos la estrategia que sigues y que expectativas tienes con cada una de las empresas que llevas en cartera? gracias.


----------



## GuerraTrading (14 Oct 2020)

eldelavespa dijo:


> @GuerraTrading ¿podrías comentarnos la estrategia que sigues y que expectativas tienes con cada una de las empresas que llevas en cartera? gracias.



Básicamente busco información en webs y foros americanos.
Más que análisis fundamental,me interesa el análisis sentimental o "Hype" que tiene una compañía.Muchas compañías apenas tienen beneficios pero tienen muchísimo tirón,no por el presente si no por las expectativas que esa compañía genera en la gente para el futuro y eso es lo que busco.
No uso stops porque no me gustan nada y le doy mucho espacio y tiempo al mercado para que me de la razón.A veces no me la da,pero la mayoría de las veces si y cierro posiciones cuando considero que ya es suficiente.
Constantemente salen nuevas compañías en el mercado USA y hay que intentar sacar rendimiento a algunas de ellas.
Un saludo


----------



## GuerraTrading (14 Oct 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Atentos a esta compañía, Workhorse (WKHS).Yo estoy dentro desde hace tiempo,pero aspira a llevarse un contrato de 6000 millones de $ para UPS para suministro de furgonetas de reparto.
> Se presentan 3 compañias pero WKHS es la única cuyo modelo es totalmente eléctrico y es la gran favorita para llevarse el contrato.Si lo ganan van a subir a la estratosfera y si lo pierden,bajará en el corto plazo pero es una compañía con un grandisimo futuro.No son vendehumos como Nikola motors.Tiene proyectos de verdad y mucha infraestructura por detrás.Super interesante...Si queréis invertir hacerlo ya porque creo que mañana UPS anuncia el ganador.



WKHS está cayendo en los últimos 2 dias porque UPS ha retrasado la decisión hasta finales de año...excelente oportunidad para entrar en WKHS,le veo mucho potencial.
Un saludo


----------



## GuerraTrading (14 Oct 2020)

Abro Long Call en Visa (V).Presenta resultados en 2 semanas y suele ser alcista en las semanas previas a earnings y me gusta el gráfico


----------



## GuerraTrading (14 Oct 2020)

Exactamente igual para Mastercard (MA)
Estas 2 empresas tienen el mismo negocio,Mastercard y Visa.Durante la pandemia la gente se ha gastado lo que no está escrito y los resultados tienen que ser en teoría muy buenos cuando los presenten...a ver si hay suerte


----------



## martinmar (16 Oct 2020)

Guerra trading, como vería Xiaomi para un largo plazo, le ve potencial?? 
Mejor Frankfurt o Hong Kong? 
Gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## GuerraTrading (16 Oct 2020)

martinmar dijo:


> Guerra trading, como vería Xiaomi para un largo plazo, le ve potencial??
> Mejor Frankfurt o Hong Kong?
> Gracias por su tiempo.



No tengo ni idea sobre xiami...lo siento


----------



## GuerraTrading (16 Oct 2020)

Abro Long Call en PFE.Hoy está rompiendo zona lateral al alza y presenta resultados en 11 dias.Suele comportarse muy bien en los 10-14 dias previos a presentación de resultados.


----------



## GuerraTrading (19 Oct 2020)

2 compañías que ya tengo en mi cartera pero que van a crecer mucho en los próximos años y considero caballos ganadores; NIO y WORK. NIO es la compañía de coches eléctricos que lo está petando en China y se van a expandir fuera de China.A 27$/acción todavía está a un precio muy razonable.Estiman que en 4 años tendrán el 8-10% del mercado de coches eléctricos en China y eso supone muchos coches.
WORK es una compañía de software basada en una plataforma de trabajo online.Se dedica principalmente en vender su software a grandes empresas y sus ingresos crecieron en el último semestre casi un 45%...en linea con los trimestres anteriores.Anda por los 32$/acción y creo que está a un precio muy atractivo para entrar.


----------



## GuerraTrading (19 Oct 2020)

Otra compañía super interesante es Lemonade (LMND). Hacen seguros online principalmente de hogar y de mascotas.En 3-4 minutos sabes lo que te va a valer un seguro y el 35% de las reclamaciones se pagan inmediatamente.Además donan parte de sus beneficios a organizaciones caritativas.
Como casi todo el negocio está manejado por bots sus costes son bajos y su margen de beneficio alto.Sus ingresos han crecido un 117% en el último año y sus ganancias brutas un 215% en el mismo periodo.Todo el mundo que posee una vivienda o la alquila en USA hace este tipo de seguros y estas compañías online y low cost se van a comer el pastel de las aseguradoras tradicionales como pasó con las lineas aéreas hace 20 años.


----------



## GuerraTrading (20 Oct 2020)

Buenos dias a tod@s. Os dejo a una compañia que está para comprar hoy y venderla en 3-5 años con un 100,200 o 300% de revalorización...estoy 100% seguro de ello y es Boeing (BA)✈.Lleva un año horribilis pero si de algún sector se es de aviación y más de Boeing porque llevo trabajando y volando con ellos 15 años.
Desde el comienzo del virus ya sabemos lo que ha pasado con la aviación de pasajeros,la de carga está viviendo la mejor época de su historia.Boeing además tuvo el grandísimo problema de los 2 accidentes con el 737 MAX y problemas con los motores de su nuevo 777x.Pero está llegando el final del tunel.La agencia europea está a punto de aprobar el permiso para que los 737 MAX vuelvan a volar y American Airlines ha emitido un comunicado diciendo que sus 737 MAX volarán antes de finales de año.La FAA americana se cree que aprobará el regreso del avión a volar a mediados-finales de Noviembre.
Además parece que GE ha solventado los problemas con los motores del 777x y empezarán a volar oficialmente en un año.Esto es importantisimo para Boeing porque tenia la factoría casi parada.Esta pesadilla pasará,el virus será un mal recuerdo en unos cuantos meses.....y la gente volverá a volar a lo bestia.Alguna compañía aérea se va a quedar por el camino pero un constructor como Boeing tiene larga vida,es parte de la cultura americana y no va a caer,eso seguro.Anda por los 160-160$/acción pero solo tiene autopista hacia el cielo en el largo plazo.Buena inversión.


----------



## GuerraTrading (21 Oct 2020)

Vendo 2 Short Put en FSLY.Es una estrategia con Opciones que no practico mucho pero el precio de FSLY está interesante para entrar y la volatilidad está muy alta con lo que consigo una buena prima.
Ingreso 1640$ por contrato,expiración de Diciembre.Precio breakeven a expiración 73.60$


----------



## GuerraTrading (21 Oct 2020)

Hola amig@s,esta compañía tiene muy buena pinta.La compañía en cuestíón se llama ChargePoint y su ticker es SBE⚡.Es una compañía de cargadores eléctricos para coches en sitios públicos y opera en 14 paises pero la mayor parte de su negocio está en USA.Tienen 125.000 puntos de recarga pero para 2025 esperan tener 2.5 millones de puntos de recarga.
Esperan un crecimiento de los ingresos del 60% en los próximos 7 años...o sea,multiplicar por 15 sus ingresos anuales.En el año 2030 habrá unos 3.5 millones de puntos de recarga entre USA,Asia y Europa y esta compañía tiene ya 13 años de antiguedad con lo que tiene muchísima experiencia en el sector.
Entre sus inversores están BMW,Daimler,Siemens o Chevron (si,la petrolera).Hoy el 2.6% de los coches que hay en el mundo son eléctricos pero para el 2030 se espera que sean el 16%.Los coches eléctricos,nos gusten o no son el futuro (el hidrógeno está por ver) y estas compañías se van a beneficiar enormemente de ello.Es un sector que está empezando...como lo fue el sector de Internet hace 15-20 años,y mirar donde están ahora compañías como AMZN,MSFT,etc.
Muy interesante a medio-largo plazo


----------



## 34Pepe (21 Oct 2020)

Hola GuerraTrading. Gracias por compartir tus conocimientos, info y movimientos

estoy valorando entrar en empresas de Hidrógeno a largo, cómo ves PLUG POWER (PLUG)?

gracias de antemano...voy muy perdido....


----------



## GuerraTrading (21 Oct 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Hola GuerraTrading. Gracias por compartir tus conocimientos, info y movimientos
> 
> estoy valorando entrar en empresas de Hidrógeno a largo, cómo ves PLUG POWER (PLUG)?
> 
> gracias de antemano...voy muy perdido....



Lo siento,no conozco PLUG.
Controlo más el tema eléctrico que el hidrógeno.
Pasate por mi web o mi telegram y ahi tienes todas mis posiciones en compañías interesantes.
Un saludo


----------



## GuerraTrading (22 Oct 2020)

MFC es una compañía que se dedica a los seguros.El COVID la ha castigado mucho pero el sector de los seguros es potentisimo en USA y cuando esta pesadilla acabe volverá a crecer.Tiene un P/E de 9.6 que es muy bueno y un dividendo anual del 5.93% que es una pasada.
Este año se espera un EPS o earnings per share de 1.98$ pero es que el año que viene va a subir a 2.30$.Muy interesante porque además está sobre los 15$/acción


----------



## GuerraTrading (22 Oct 2020)

Otra compañía que me gusta y ya la tengo en la cartera.Se llama Rocket Companies (RKT) y básicamente es la app online de un gigante de las hipotecas como Quicken Loans (principal patrocinador de los Clevelands Cavaliers).Quicken Loans es una de las compañias que firma más hipotecas en USA...más de 100.000 mensuales y a través de su app aspiran a cerrar 200.000 hipotecas mensuales...así que atentos a este ticker (RKT).

Salió hace unas semanas a bolsa pero por lo que leo en los foros USA lo van a petar.Básicamente muchisima gente está haciendo hipotecas con ellos por la facilidad para hacerlo y porque lo haces online.Todavía no está reflejado en la acción pero veo a RKT subir como un en los próximos 3-5 años.Me gusta mucho esta compañía


----------



## GuerraTrading (23 Oct 2020)

Os traigo una compañía que lleva 2 semanas en el mercado y diseña el software para crear video juegos,o sea un motor gráfico.Se llama Unity Software Inc. (U) y es danesa aunque cotiza en el NYSE.Actualmente su software es uno de los 2 mejores para diseñar video juegos junto al motor gráfico de Epic Games.
Más de la mitad de los video juegos que se diseñan en el mundo en todo tipo de plataformas utilizan su motor gráfico.Su motor gráfico ha diseñado el 53% de los top 1000 juegos que hay para teléfonos móviles.Por ejemplo,Call of Duty ha elegido Unity para pasar todas sus franquicias al smartphone.Apple acaba de sacar el Iphone 12 y en la presentación mostró el League of legends para el nuevo Iphone 12,y como no...detrás está Unity.
El mercado es gigantesco y crece a un ritmo exponencial.Unity cree que puede llevarse 12.000 millones de $ de ese pastel.Pero está creciendo fuera de los videojuegos también y se está metiendo en el negocio de la realidad virtual para la fabricación de componentes.Sus ingresos han crecido un 42% en el último año.Ahora mismo está un poco inflada en mi opinión,yo esperaría a que el precio corrigiera un poco para entrar,pero me parece una compañía con mucho presente y futuro.


----------



## GuerraTrading (26 Oct 2020)

Una compañía gigantesca y que me parece infravalorada es Pfizer (PFE).
Se espera que saque su vacuna tan pronto como Noviembre y cree que la FDA le pueda dar una aprobación para un uso de emergencia debido a como se expande el virus.Ha vendido ya 450 millones de su "posible" vacuna y tiene opciones de venta para otros 600 millones de dosis.Además está negociando con otros 30 paises para venderles la vacuna.
Si se aprueba su vacuna pronto,va a subir mucho.Si no se aprueba en Noviembre,tampoco debería caer mucho sobre sus precios actuales de unos 37$/acción.Pero un gigante como Pfizer tendrá su vacuna,eso seguro y eso es muchísimo dinero potencial para sus arcas...Además tiene un dividendo del 4% anual,que está muy bien.
Presenta mañana dia 27 resultados antes de la apertura del mercado.


----------



## GuerraTrading (2 Nov 2020)

Hola a tod@s.Os traigo esta compañía que tiene muy buena pinta.Se llama Tattooed Chef (TTCF) y ha empezado a cotizar en bolsa hace pocas semanas.Desde la salida a bolsa está en caida libre pero me parece muy buen momento para entrar en bolsa.
Básicamente es una compañia que vende comida congelada online y en supermercados.Pero lo que la diferencia es su estilo innovador y que vende comida "saludable".Podría ser la próxima BYND? No es una compañía para invertir más del 1.5% de tu portfolio pero pinta bien a medio-largo plazo


----------



## GuerraTrading (3 Nov 2020)

Me gusta esta compañia para entrar ahora : Alliance Data Systems Corporation (ADS).Es una compañia que se dedica a crear loyalty programs y marketing.En cristiano,se dedica a crear por ejemplo tarjetas de credito para clientes VIPS de otras marcas,o crear programas de gratitud para clientes que son recurrentes en una marca. Conocen profundamente los hábitos de los mejores clientes de una marca y crean para esos clientes programas personalizados que gratifican su lealtad a la marca.
Sus clientes son compañias de sectores de la venta fisica y online,sector turistico y viajes ,farmacéuticas,servicios financieros,automoción...etc.Llevan una caida fuerte desde sus máximos en 2018,pero los 2 ultimos trimestres ha batido por mucho las estimaciones.Este trimestre su EPS fue de 3.45$/acción y se esperaba 2.28.Además han reducido sus costes operativos en el último año en un 33%,lo que siempre es bien acogido por el mercado.
Además acaba de comprar una compañía de pagos digitales por 450 millones de $.Le veo potencial a medio-largo plazo.


----------



## GuerraTrading (4 Nov 2020)

Cierro mi Long Call en LI después de 2 dias.116% de ganancia,+382$ 
La abrí el dia 2 por rotura de lateral alcista y me ha funcionado muy bien en sólo 2 dias...no siempre es asi


----------



## GuerraTrading (5 Nov 2020)

Buenos dias a tod@s: Os traigo 2 compañías super interesantes a medio-largo plazo y que todavía están a tiro. La primera es 2U Inc (TWOU) y se dedica a la educación online.Contacta con institutos y universidades y les ofrece una plataforma de software para que el propio centro con sus profesores imparta clases online.Los alumnos de este tipo de cursos llegan al final de los mismos con un 84% de presenciales,lo que es un record.Está claro que el COVID ha cambiado muchisimas cosas como el teletrabajo y la educación online y hay que aprovecharse de ello.
Sus ingresos van a subir un 30% este año y la previsión de crecimiento es del 20% para el año que viene.Este es un nicho con muchisimo potencial.Es una compañía pequeña y tiene sus riesgos.Todavía no gana dinero,tiene 195 millones de $ en cash...pero 263 millones de $ en deuda.Asi que no es una compañia para invertir hasta las pestañas,pero hasta un 1% del capital yo si le daba la oportunidad


----------



## GuerraTrading (5 Nov 2020)

La segunda me gusta mucho mas,y es brasileña.Es una plataforma de pago .Se llama StoneCo y es una especie de SQ o PYPL a la brasileña.Todavia funciona sólo en Brasil pero va a dar el salto al resto de latinoamérica.Cotiza en el Nasdaq y Buffet invirtió en ella cuando salió al mercado.
Tiene un gran potencial porque Brasil y todo latinoamérica todavia no se han subido al tren de este tipo de "pago electrónico" ya que la gran mayoria de la gente usa todavia cash...pero el potencial es enorme para un continente con 700 millones de habitantes.Se espera un crecimiento del 80% en sus ingresos para el año 2021,y este último trimestre sus ingresos crecieron un 39% sobre el mismo trimestre del año anterior.


----------



## randomizer (5 Nov 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> En el primero no dije que tenía web,pero publicaba mis operaciones reales o daba ideas sobre compañías interesantes y ponía un enlace a mi web.Aparecieron 3 o 4 diciendo que aquello era SPAM(todavía no entiendo que publicar mis operaciones reales o dar información sobre compañías USA sea SPAM) y decidí irme,porque era insufrible.



Eso fue en meneame, seguro... No te preocupes, son gilipollas.


----------



## GuerraTrading (5 Nov 2020)

Abro Long Call en ADI por rotura de canal al alza en diario y en semanal.


----------



## GuerraTrading (6 Nov 2020)

Hace 5 semanas hablaba sobre Farfetch (FTCH) e iniciaba una de mis inversiones más cuantiosas después de Pinterest por todo lo buenisimo que leia sobre ellos en foros y webs USA.Pues ha venido Dios a vernos porque aparte del potencial que tenia se ha confirmado una inversion de AliBaba y el grupo de lujo suizo Richemont en la compañia...1100 millones de $.Esto eleva muchisimo el potencial de la compañia en China y fuera de China.No se os ocurra vender...la veo en los 100$ en menos de 12-18 meses. Yo estoy desde los 26.80$


----------



## GuerraTrading (10 Nov 2020)

Compañias que se han puesto interesantes para el largo plazo...no sabemos si habrá más caidas.Nunca se sabe.Yo entraría a largo plazo en PINS.FSLY,AYX,CLOU,BIGC,ETSY,BA,JETS,WKHS,RKT,NNDM,PLTR,FTCH,BYND,UPWK,GE,LMND,LI
La caida de ayer de los sectores tecnológicos es simplemente una toma de beneficios pensando que el mundo se abre y la gente ya no se va a quedar en casa y va a estar saltando por los parques.A largo plazo nada cambia,los nuevos nichos son los fuertes y son los que van a dar más beneficios así que para mi no cambia absolutamente nada en el largo plazo.Los nuevos nichos de mercado siguen siendo los más fuertes


----------



## GuerraTrading (10 Nov 2020)

Hola amig@s: Os traigo una compañia que puede irse a los cielos a largo plazo: Boqii Holding (BQ).Es una empresa china que ha empezado a cotizar en los mercados americanos hace menos de 2 meses.Es la compañia online mas grande de China que se dedica a comercializar productos para mascotas.Es un sector floreciente en China.Actualmente hay unos 150 millones de mascotas domésticas pero hay un boom y se estima que crecerá hasta los 400 millones de mascotas en 2024 y BQ es una de las compañías que van a salir más beneficiadas.
Además vende en otras plataformas online gigantescas chinas como JD.com ,dando una gran exposición a la compañía.Otra cosa interesante es que ha caido mucho desde su salida a bolsa (lo que ocurre en el 90% de las veces) y es posible que hayamos visto el suelo para esta compañía.Anda por los 4.70$/acción.


----------



## GuerraTrading (11 Nov 2020)

Os traigo otra compañia con un futuro brillante,se llama Alteryx (AYX).La conozco desde hace tiempo pero nunca había hablado de ella.Es una compañía que se dedica a ofrecer soluciones sobre análisis de datos y cloud computing.No quiero extenderme sobre esto porque nos perdemos en el infinito.Este nicho es el presente pero va a ser mucho más importante en el futuro.
Aplica machine learning e inteligencia artificial a la arquitectura de su software...ciencia ficción.Algunos de sus clientes: 7Eleven,Abbott,accenture,adidas,ADP,Amazon,Alstom,American airlines,AON,Audi...y vamos por la letra A.Tiene movimientos fuertes en el mercado pero a largo plazo la veo un caballo ganador.Mucho potencial a medio-largo plazo.Acaba de presentar resultados y han sido mejor de lo esperado.Así que me parece interesante para invertir unos eurillos...siempre diversificar.


----------



## GuerraTrading (13 Nov 2020)

Hablé de esta compañia a principios de Septiembre pero le sigo viendo un futuro interesante.Se llama GoGo(GOGO). Esta compañía se dedica a instalar Internet en todo tipo de aviones,comerciales y privados.Está basada en Chicago y entre sus clientes están British Airways, Aer Lingus, Iberia, Gol linhas aereas, Aeromexico, American Airlines, Air Canada, Alaska Airlines, Cathay Pacific Airways, Delta Air Lines, Japan Airlines, JTA, United Airlines, Hainan Airlines, Vietnam Airlines, Virgin Atlantic and Virgin Australia.
Estaban pasando muchas dificultades y con riesgo de bancarrota,pero a finales de Agosto llegó una noticia muy importante y es que una compañía que se llama Intelsat invirtió 550 millones de $ en GOGO y les han saneado las cuentas.Da servicio a 2500 aviones comerciales de lineas aéreas y a 6800 aviones privados...Va a haber más vuelos privados a partir de ahora y la conexión a Internet en aviones va a crecer de forma exponencial en los próximos años.
Es una compañía interesante para invertir unos eurillos a largo plazo.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (13 Nov 2020)

Joder tio que buen hilo, enhorabuena. Lo voy a seguir, soy un joven novato y todo lo que sea info es rentabilidad para mi cerebro, quizá le meta a alguna de las empresas de las que hablas


----------



## GuerraTrading (17 Nov 2020)

Atentos a Celsius Holding (CELH).Es una compañía de bebidas energéticas,todavía es relativamente pequeña.Pero su variedad de productos es impresionante.Me gusta mucho esta compañía pero hay que esperar alguna corrección para entrar,ha subido mucho tras presentar resultados.
Sus ingresos han subido un 80% en el último año.Sus ingresos fuera de USA han subido un 172% en el último año.No tiene deuda.Vende en las principales cadenas de supermercados USA pero tiene sus propios canales de distribución y por supuesto ...vende online.
Es un mercado que va a mover 85.000 millones de $ en todo el mundo en 2025.El sector de las bebidas energéticas crece muchísimo más rápido que cualquier otro sector de las bebidas (Incluyendo refrescos,zumos,café,te,agua...).Interesante si tiene alguna corrección....que creo la va a tener.


----------



## Malus (17 Nov 2020)

Como ves a Rite con lo de Amazon?


----------



## OYeah (17 Nov 2020)

Te tienes que gustar toda esta mierda porque solo del aburrimiento con lo que estás contando yo pagaba por no dedicarme a ello.


----------



## GuerraTrading (18 Nov 2020)

Malus dijo:


> Como ves a Rite con lo de Amazon?



Bien no le va a venir...yo cerré RAD hace algunos días.Hay cosas más interesantes.Si estás dentro con beneficios yo me salia


----------



## Malus (18 Nov 2020)

Gracias, seguramente me salga ahora que aun tengo margen.


----------



## GuerraTrading (18 Nov 2020)

Os hablo de esta compañía y creo que va a ser un gran descubrimiento y fuente e muchas alegrías para los que invirtáis ahora.Se llama JUMIA (JMIA).Lleva 1 año en los mercados,y es una mezcla de compañia de e-commerce,fintech y compañía de logistica.Es nigeriana y va a dominar el continente africano...se lo que estáis  Africa...nada más lejos de la realidad.El crecimiento económico y demográfico en Africa es exponencial...los chinos no son tontos y llevan tiempo estableciendo comercio con Africa porque saben de su potencial.
Es una mezcla de Amazon/Shopify, FedEx/Ups, PayPal/Apple Pay/ Stripe, Bank of America/Visa....Quiere dominar estos campos en el continente africano.Tiene acuerdos con Nike, Intel, Pepsico, Nestle, Johnson and Johnson, Unilever y muchos más.Todas estas compañías van a necesitar de Jumia para conquistar el mercado africano...y no es broma lo que estoy diciendo.
En Africa viven 1200 millones de personas con una edad media de 19 años.450 millones tienen ya Internet...Jumia ya está presente en 11 paises africanos con 600 millones de habitantes.Por ejemplo,Nigeria es el sexto pais el mundo con más usuarios de Internet......y su población crece a ritmo exponencial,es muy joven y se están volcando en internet.El PIB africano crece a una media del 3-4% anual.También está expandiendo el negocio de comida a domicilio tipo Uber eats.También tienen JumiaPay tipo Paypal o Square.
OK,os podia hablar más sobre esta empresa pero os hacéis a la idea.Crece a un ritmo del 20% anual y está empezando.Sus ingresos se estiman de unos 165 millones/$ en 2020,220 millones/S en 2021 y 290 millones/$ en 2022...eso es un 30% de crecimiento anual....Ok,yo voy a invertir una posición de tamaño medio.Es una compañía en la que podría invertir hasta el 2.5% de mi capital...subiros al tren y no os arrepentiréis.


----------



## GuerraTrading (18 Nov 2020)

He abierto una Short Put en BABA.Ha bajado fuerte en los últimos dias,luego la volatilidad está alta como véis en el recuadro azul y consigo una buena prima, y está cerca de la media de 200 que suele ser un buen punto para rebotar al alza.Si no sale bien a expiración me quedaría con 100 acciones en el strike price,que en este caso es 270


----------



## esBlackpill.com (18 Nov 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Os hablo de esta compañía y creo que va a ser un gran descubrimiento y fuente e muchas alegrías para los que invirtáis ahora.Se llama JUMIA (JMIA).Lleva 1 año en los mercados,y es una mezcla de compañia de e-commerce,fintech y compañía de logistica.Es nigeriana y va a dominar el continente africano...se lo que estáis  Africa...nada más lejos de la realidad.El crecimiento económico y demográfico en Africa es exponencial...los chinos no son tontos y llevan tiempo estableciendo comercio con Africa porque saben de su potencial.
> Es una mezcla de Amazon/Shopify, FedEx/Ups, PayPal/Apple Pay/ Stripe, Bank of America/Visa....Quiere dominar estos campos en el continente africano.Tiene acuerdos con Nike, Intel, Pepsico, Nestle, Johnson and Johnson, Unilever y muchos más.Todas estas compañías van a necesitar de Jumia para conquistar el mercado africano...y no es broma lo que estoy diciendo.
> En Africa viven 1200 millones de personas con una edad media de 19 años.450 millones tienen ya Internet...Jumia ya está presente en 11 paises africanos con 600 millones de habitantes.Por ejemplo,Nigeria es el sexto pais el mundo con más usuarios de Internet......y su población crece a ritmo exponencial,es muy joven y se están volcando en internet.El PIB africano crece a una media del 3-4% anual.También está expandiendo el negocio de comida a domicilio tipo Uber eats.También tienen JumiaPay tipo Paypal o Square.
> OK,os podia hablar más sobre esta empresa pero os hacéis a la idea.Crece a un ritmo del 20% anual y está empezando.Sus ingresos se estiman de unos 165 millones/$ en 2020,220 millones/S en 2021 y 290 millones/$ en 2022...eso es un 30% de crecimiento anual....Ok,yo voy a invertir una posición de tamaño medio.Es una compañía en la que podría invertir hasta el 2.5% de mi capital...subiros al tren y no os arrepentiréis.



Te hago caso y entro con unas humildes 25 acciones a 18,4


----------



## GuerraTrading (19 Nov 2020)

Para el largo plazo me sigue gustando muchisimo DDOG,y lleva unas semanas de caida.Está muy interesante para entrar .Sus ingresos crecen cada trimestre a lo bestia y simplemente está en una corrección.Altamente recomendable a 3-5 años vista..ahí lo dejo


----------



## esBlackpill.com (19 Nov 2020)

Joder ya ves, gracais Guerra Trading, compré a 18,4. Cuándo liquidarías? Mañana bajará siendo viernes?

Si recomendastes SBE también, gracias igual, increíble ayer +20% hoy +25% es una locura.

Oye, 160 euros que me he sacado en dos días. Siendo un jovenzuelo.


----------



## GuerraTrading (20 Nov 2020)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Joder ya ves, gracais Guerra Trading, compré a 18,4. Cuándo liquidarías? Mañana bajará siendo viernes?
> 
> Si recomendastes SBE también, gracias igual, increíble ayer +20% hoy +25% es una locura.
> 
> Oye, 160 euros que me he sacado en dos días. Siendo un jovenzuelo.



Yo me quedaría en el largo plazo que es donde se gana dinero en esto...tienes un buen precio de entrada.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (20 Nov 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Yo me quedaría en el largo plazo que es donde se gana dinero en esto...tienes un buen precio de entrada.



Venga, aunque me tentaba retirar beneficios para meterlos en xiaomi (aumentar mi posición). Tengo poca liquidez.


----------



## GuerraTrading (20 Nov 2020)

Cierro la Short Put en LI porque me ha dado el 73% de la prima en una semana. +1548$ de ganancia


----------



## GuerraTrading (23 Nov 2020)

Infinera (INFN) es un proveedor de fibra óptica,y lo más importante: Ayuda a que las redes de fibra óptica ya existentes puedan funcionar más rápido cambiando la longitud de onda de la señal,con lo que se evita quitar en muchos casos fisicamente redes ya existentes con el ahorro de tiempo y dinero.Digamos que en su sector son una compañía Top junto con Ciena.Hay rumores muy fuertes de que Verizon(compañía gigantesca de Internet y telefonía) le va a dar a INFN parte de las redes antiguas que tiene para que las actualice.Ya han hecho pruebas ambas compañías y los resultados han gustado mucho a Verizon...si cierran el acuerdo eso va a ser mucha pasta para INFN y el precio de la acción se va a disparar...

Acaba de batir previsiones en los resultados del tercer trimestre.Las compañías de Internet usan redes 100G y 200G para largas distancias,y 400 G-600G para cortas distancias.Muchas compañías van a migrar en el futuro a la tecnología más potente que hay en el sector,800G y INFN es lider en este sector,junto con HUAWEI.Pero HUAWEI lo tiene crudo en USA con la guerra comercial China-USA.Por todo ello,y sobre todo porque anda por los 7$ creo que es una compañía que más pronto que tarde debería despegar en el mercado.Super interesante para medio-largo plazo


----------



## esBlackpill.com (23 Nov 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Infinera (INFN) es un proveedor de fibra óptica,y lo más importante: Ayuda a que las redes de fibra óptica ya existentes puedan funcionar más rápido cambiando la longitud de onda de la señal,con lo que se evita quitar en muchos casos fisicamente redes ya existentes con el ahorro de tiempo y dinero.Digamos que en su sector son una compañía Top junto con Ciena.Hay rumores muy fuertes de que Verizon(compañía gigantesca de Internet y telefonía) le va a dar a INFN parte de las redes antiguas que tiene para que las actualice.Ya han hecho pruebas ambas compañías y los resultados han gustado mucho a Verizon...si cierran el acuerdo eso va a ser mucha pasta para INFN y el precio de la acción se va a disparar...
> 
> Acaba de batir previsiones en los resultados del tercer trimestre.Las compañías de Internet usan redes 100G y 200G para largas distancias,y 400 G-600G para cortas distancias.Muchas compañías van a migrar en el futuro a la tecnología más potente que hay en el sector,800G y INFN es lider en este sector,junto con HUAWEI.Pero HUAWEI lo tiene crudo en USA con la guerra comercial China-USA.Por todo ello,y sobre todo porque anda por los 7$ creo que es una compañía que más pronto que tarde debería despegar en el mercado.Super interesante para medio-largo plazo



Qué % de cartera le pondrías? A 7$ con tan buenas previsiones tiene muy buena pinta.


----------



## caype (23 Nov 2020)

Hola guerra, después del rally de los últimos días crees que veremos próximamente una buena corrección en infinera para entrar, o el actual precio de 7,84 ya es lo suficientemente bueno? 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GuerraTrading (23 Nov 2020)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Qué % de cartera le pondrías? A 7$ con tan buenas previsiones tiene muy buena pinta.



Yo le pondría hasta un 2% de tu cartera


----------



## GuerraTrading (23 Nov 2020)

caype dijo:


> Hola guerra, después del rally de los últimos días crees que veremos próximamente una buena corrección en infinera para entrar, o el actual precio de 7,84 ya es lo suficientemente bueno?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk



Hoy sube casi un 6% en preapertura...a largo plazo no es tan importante el precio de entrada.Sobre todo en una compañía que está a 8$


----------



## caype (23 Nov 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Hoy sube casi un 6% en preapertura...a largo plazo no es tan importante el precio de entrada.Sobre todo en una comapñía que está a 8$



Muchas gracias, entro con una pequeña cantidad a ver qué tal

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GuerraTrading (23 Nov 2020)

Cierro Long Call en LI, 76% de ganancia en 10 dias: +735$ de ganancia


----------



## GuerraTrading (23 Nov 2020)

La verdad que la racha de Noviembre con las Opciones es muy buena.Ya os digo de antemano que no es normal,es una racha ganadora...lo importante es el largo plazo y que la curva de capital crezca con el tiempo


----------



## GuerraTrading (24 Nov 2020)

Overstock (OSTK) es una compañia de e-commerce que empezó vendiendo el exceso inventario de otras compañias como indica su nombre,a precios rebajados.Pero poco a poco han ido metiendo sus productos y venden todo tipos de cosas para el hogar,además de ropa,articulos de regalo y juguetes para niños.Valia 2.5$ en Marzo y llegó hace unos 2-3 meses a los 128$.Ahora ha corregido bastante y creo que es buen momento para entrar a largo plazo.
En los resultados del tercer trimestre sus ingresos crecieron un un 110% sobre el mismo periodo del año anterior.Esperaban un EPS de -0.23$/acción y sorprendieron con un +0.50$/acción.Además en este tercer trimestre el crecimiento de nuevos clientes ha sido del 140%.En una época en que la economía USA no está muy boyante para el cliente medio,esta compañía se puede beneficiar de tener unos precios tan atractivos en sus productos.


----------



## GuerraTrading (24 Nov 2020)

YALA es una red social basada en oriente medio y norte de Africa.Fue fundada en Dubai y es una mezcla de FB,TikTok,SNAP,TWTR....Tiene bastante tirón en esta zona del mundo por ser una app basada en los gustos de los habitantes de esa zona.Lleva apenas 2 meses en bolsa y no hay muchos datos sobre la compañia.Está creciendo a un ritmo fuerte en esa zona geográfica y está sobre los 11$.Veremos como se comporta a largo plazo


----------



## GuerraTrading (25 Nov 2020)

caype dijo:


> Hola guerra, después del rally de los últimos días crees que veremos próximamente una buena corrección en infinera para entrar, o el actual precio de 7,84 ya es lo suficientemente bueno?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk



El precio es bueno para entrar a largo plazo.


----------



## GuerraTrading (26 Nov 2020)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Qué % de cartera le pondrías? A 7$ con tan buenas previsiones tiene muy buena pinta.



Mas que foros,busco en webs...las habituales del mundo de las finanzas.
Los foros,son parecidos everywhere..hay algunas cosas buenas y mucha basura
Un saludo


----------



## lolomondo (27 Nov 2020)

Hola Guerra Trading, llevo muy poquito en esto y he seguido SBE por que me gusto bastante por el tema del green new deal y veo que ha subido en un par de semanas para aca, tengo PALANTIR y va muy bien, tambien me ha gustado YALA y queria meterle algo de pasta, trabajo con degiro pero no me sale. ¿Con que broker trabaja usted? O cual me recomienda? 

Un saludo


----------



## Antropico (27 Nov 2020)

lolomondo dijo:


> Hola Guerra Trading, llevo muy poquito en esto y he seguido SBE por que me gusto bastante por el tema del green new deal y veo que ha subido en un par de semanas para aca, tengo PALANTIR y va muy bien, tambien me ha gustado YALA y queria meterle algo de pasta, trabajo con degiro pero no me sale. ¿Con que broker trabaja usted? O cual me recomienda?
> 
> Un saludo



*DEGIRO*: Yalla Group Limited NSY | YALA | US98459U1034


----------



## GuerraTrading (27 Nov 2020)

lolomondo dijo:


> Hola Guerra Trading, llevo muy poquito en esto y he seguido SBE por que me gusto bastante por el tema del green new deal y veo que ha subido en un par de semanas para aca, tengo PALANTIR y va muy bien, tambien me ha gustado YALA y queria meterle algo de pasta, trabajo con degiro pero no me sale. ¿Con que broker trabaja usted? O cual me recomienda?
> 
> Un saludo



Yo uso Tastyworks,que es un broker americano


----------



## GuerraTrading (27 Nov 2020)

Hoy os traigo Chegg (CHGG).Básicamente es una compañía de enseñanza online.Empezó hace 10 años vendiendo y alquilando libros de texto...entonces llegó Amazon,se metió en el negocio y los hundió en la miseria.Pero se reinventaron y hoy son una plataforma de enseñanza online con un crecimiento bestial.Aunque siguen vendiendo y alquilando libros.
Todo lo que ha pasado durante la pandemia y la obligación de quedarse en casa a muchos estudiantes les ha llevado a descubrir esta plataforma,y aunque podáis pensar que después del virus todo va a volver a la normalidad,no va a ser así.Esto ha hecho cambiar la mentalidad de muchisima gente y este tipo de plataformas tienen muchisimo futuro.Por ejemplo,tienen un archivo de más de 30 millones de respuestas para cualquier tipo de asignatura,y creciendo.
Tiene ya casi 4 millones de suscriptores (los que tendrá Guerra Trading algun dia),y casi 6 millones de personas pagaron por algún tipo de servicio a CHGG durante 2019.En el último trimestre los suscriptores crecieron un 70% (una animalada).El 85% de los universitarios en USA conoce CHGG.En el 2019 compraron thinkful que se dedica a crear cursos online premium.CHGG tiene 1800 millones de $ en cash y se preparan para nuevas compras en el sector.Se prevé un crecimiento del 20-25 anual en los próximos años,y al ser una compañia online sus gastos están muy contenidos.Yo le metería hasta el 1.5% del tamaño de la cuenta.


----------



## lolomondo (27 Nov 2020)

Antropico dijo:


> *DEGIRO*: Yalla Group Limited NSY | YALA | US98459U1034



Joder es verdad, lo estaba escribiendo con una sola L. Mil gracias

Tambien tenia otra en mente que se llama ZOMEDICA (ZOM) y en degiro no me sale y no se x que.


----------



## GuerraTrading (27 Nov 2020)

Acabo de llegar al medio millón $ en mi cuenta de trading .Cuesta de creer...de 140.000$ a 510.000$ en 6 meses.He tenido el viento de cola y he escogido buenas compañías


----------



## esBlackpill.com (28 Nov 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Acabo de llegar al medio millón $ en mi cuenta de trading .Cuesta de creer...de 140.000$ a 510.000$ en 6 meses.He tenido el viento de cola y he escogido buenas compañías



Enhorabuena, sigue así


----------



## lolomondo (28 Nov 2020)

Muy buena Guerra Trading eres un crack. Hay que ser gilipollas para echarte de un foro.


----------



## GuerraTrading (28 Nov 2020)

lolomondo dijo:


> Muy buena Guerra Trading eres un crack. Hay que ser gilipollas para echarte de un foro.



Españistán...es lo que hay.Un pais de criticones,marujas y mediocres en la barra de un bar.
Me pilla ya muy mayor para que me afecte.
Un saludo


----------



## GuerraTrading (1 Dic 2020)

Mis resultados de trading con Opciones en Noviembre


----------



## GuerraTrading (1 Dic 2020)

Os hablo de Asana (ASAN). La fundó en 2008 el cofundador de Facebook Dustin Moskovitz.Salió a bolsa apenas hace un mes.Básicamente es una compañia que tiene un software para trabajar en grupo y gestionar tareas ( espacios de trabajo, proyectos, proyectos personales, tareas, etiquetas, notas, comentarios y un buzón que organiza y actualiza la información en tiempo real). El software es gratis para grupos de hasta 15 miembros,a partir de 15 miembros es de pago.
Acaba de cerrar acuerdos con Zoom,Slack y Microsoft teams.Tiene más de 82.000 clientes de pago,y en 2019 ingresó 145 millones de $,y este año se espera que lleguen a los 190 millones de $.Aún está creciendo porque los primeros años de la compañía no han sido fáciles.Pero con los acuerdos que han cerrado con las compañías anteriormente citadas,sólo tiene espacio para el crecimiento.
Como siempre digo,después de la aparición de COVID este tipo de compañías han llegado para quedarse,nos guste o no y el teletrabajo va a tener un ascenso imparable en el medio plazo.Me parece interesante para invertir hasta el 1.5% de tu cuenta.


----------



## GuerraTrading (3 Dic 2020)

Se trata de Dropbox (DBX).Presentó resultados del Q3 hace unos dias y han sido mejor de lo esperado,igual que en los trimestres precedentes.Su EPS fue un 43% mejor que el presentado en el año anterior,y para todo el año estiman que su EPS va a ser un 88% mejor que en el 2019.Actualmente ocupa la posición 15 de las compañias más grande del mundo en cloud computing.
Sus ingresos crecen a un ritmo del 20-25% anual.Básicamente ofrece almacenamiento en la nube.El año pasado compró la compañia de firma electrónica HelloSign,tipo DocuSign.La firma de documentos fisicos va a desaparecer en pocos años y todas estas compañias que ofrecen un servicio de pago por firmar electronicamente se van a beneficiar muchisimo.No tienen deuda neta porque tienen un montón de cash.Creo que puede explotar definitivamente al alza en menos de 6 meses.Y vale 20$/acción.


----------



## GuerraTrading (7 Dic 2020)

Atentos a Beyond Meat (BYND).He hablado de esta compañia en el pasado pero he estado leyendo este fin de semana sobre su modelo de negocio y perspectivas de crecimiento y creo que tiene un grandisimo potencial.Esta a 139$,no suelo recomendar acciones de este precio pero os digo que tiene muchisimo potencial alcista.Por si no lo sabéis,digamos que comercializa hamburguesas,hot dogs,etc...,pero no llevan carne.A mi particularmente es un producto que no me atrae,pero está teniendo muchismo tirón en USA y ya la empezamos a ver fuera de USA.


----------



## GuerraTrading (8 Dic 2020)




----------



## GuerraTrading (8 Dic 2020)

Ojo a TIGR, UP Fintech es el nombre de la compañia.Y tiene muy buena pinta,y está barata.Sobre los 5.5$.
Es un broker online chino,en el que se puede operar casi de todo.Puedes operar mercados fuera de China como USA,Europa y mercados asiáticos y australianos.Tienen acciones,opciones,futuros,warrants,incluso creo que Forex.
No tengo mucha info sobre este broker,pero sus números son muy buenos.Ya tienen 1 millon de clientes,en el último trimestre sus ingresos subieron un 148% sobre el mismo periodo del 2019.Además está para darle porque ha corregido fuerte en las últimas 2 semanas,despues de presentar muy buenos resultados.Yo voy a entrar con una pequeña posición.Aconsejo meterle no más del 1.5% de vuestra cuenta...me parece muy interesante a largo plazo,pero al ser una compañia china hay que tener cuidado


----------



## GuerraTrading (9 Dic 2020)

Os traigo un ticker super interesante y con muchísimo potencial.Se llama CFII y es una SPAC sobre una compañia que fabrica ventanas "inteligentes" que se llama View.Le veo un potencial alcista fuerte y como podéis ver es otro nicho nuevo,de los que me gusta invertir .
View, Inc | Smart Windows | Dynamic Glass


----------



## GuerraTrading (12 Dic 2020)

Os traigo una compañía que voy a seguir la próxima semana para entrar.Se trata de una SPAC entre Foley Trasimene Acquisition Corp (BFT) y Paysafe.Si se produce el acuerdo final de la SPAC (quieren hacerlo durante la primera mitad del 2021) el ticker se pasará a llamar PSFE.
Para resumir la compañía que analizo se llama Paysafe y es una especie de PayPal o Square.Es decir,una compañia de pagos electrónicos pero muy especializada en el pago de plataformas de apuestas e Igaming como Draftkings o Twitch,por poner dos ejemplos.
PYPL o SQ son inalcanzables a nivel mundial porque tienen una capitalización de 270.000 y 100.000 millones de $ respectivamente.Cuando se produzca la fusión definitiva de la SPAC,se espera que el valor de PSFE en bolsa sea sólo de 9.000 millones de $,muy lejos de PYPL y SQ.
Pero el mercado mundial del e-commerce crece a velocidades inimaginables para otro tipo de nichos y creo que PSFE se puede hacer con una parte importante del pastel.Los ingresos de Paysafe crecen a un ritmo del 20% anual.Siempre hay el riesgo de que la SPAC no llegue a buen término pero voy a seguirla en los próximos dias-semanas para ver si me interesa entrar.Si la SPAC llega a buen puerto le veo mucho potencial.


----------



## lolomondo (12 Dic 2020)

Gracias Guerra, eres un crack. Quien no hace pasta es x que no quiere. 

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FRAGUELROKERO (13 Dic 2020)

Hacia tiempo que no entraba por burbuja, creo que a partir de ahora voy a visitar más el foro de bolsa. gracias por tus aportes Guerra, acabo de empezar a invertir en España pero visto lo visto estos meses cada vez me pica mas el gusanillo por invertir en los Gusanos...


----------



## GuerraTrading (13 Dic 2020)




----------



## porcospin (14 Dic 2020)

FRAGUELROKERO dijo:


> Hacia tiempo que no entraba por burbuja, creo que a partir de ahora voy a visitar más el foro de bolsa. gracias por tus aportes Guerra, acabo de empezar a invertir en España pero visto lo visto estos meses cada vez me pica mas el gusanillo por invertir en los Gusanos...



Yo llevo tiempo sin atreverme a tocar las tecnológicas USA, y han seguido subiendo.
Con tanta exposición a un único sector el % de subida/bajada tiene pendiente, pero yo no dormiria tan tranquilo.


----------



## FRAGUELROKERO (14 Dic 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Yo llevo tiempo sin atreverme a tocar las tecnológicas USA, y han seguido subiendo.
> Con tanta exposición a un único sector el % de subida/bajada tiene pendiente, pero yo no dormiria tan tranquilo.



yo entre en el IBEX en mayo y me ha servido para hacer estomago, al final supongo que se trata de eso si vas a largo como yo. no necesito el dinero de hoy para mañana y no he puesto todos los huevos en la misma cesta, ha dia de hoy le saco un 7% neto a lo invertido. 

precisamente hoy entro a mercado en Jumia, a ver que tal, las rentabilidades en los mercados americanos son mas atractivas y por lo tanto mas rioesgosas....


----------



## porcospin (14 Dic 2020)

FRAGUELROKERO dijo:


> yo entre en el IBEX en mayo y me ha servido para hacer estomago, al final supongo que se trata de eso si vas a largo como yo. no necesito el dinero de hoy para mañana y no he puesto todos los huevos en la misma cesta, ha dia de hoy le saco un 7% neto a lo invertido.
> 
> precisamente hoy entro a mercado en Jumia, a ver que tal, las rentabilidades en los mercados americanos son mas atractivas y por lo tanto mas rioesgosas....



Quien no arriesga no gana  pero sin olvidar que rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras.


----------



## GuerraTrading (15 Dic 2020)

FRAGUELROKERO dijo:


> yo entre en el IBEX en mayo y me ha servido para hacer estomago, al final supongo que se trata de eso si vas a largo como yo. no necesito el dinero de hoy para mañana y no he puesto todos los huevos en la misma cesta, ha dia de hoy le saco un 7% neto a lo invertido.
> 
> precisamente hoy entro a mercado en Jumia, a ver que tal, las rentabilidades en los mercados americanos son mas atractivas y por lo tanto mas rioesgosas....



El IBEX es infinitamente mas riesgoso como dices tú que los mercados americanos.Directamente es un pozo negro.Yo que tú no invertiría un duro en ese estercolero.


----------



## GuerraTrading (15 Dic 2020)

Os traigo una SPAC que posiblemente se produzca en la primavera del 2021.La SPAC tiene el nombre de SSPK y haría su fusión con Weedmaps.Weedmaps se dedica a la industria del cannabis.Los demócratas van a dirigir USA a partir de enero y se esperan más liberalizaciones en el mercado del cannabis en muchos estados.
Digamos que es una compañía tecnológica que se dedica al negocio del cannabis y tiene un potencial tremendo.Digamos que su app facilita a sus clientes en tiempo real donde pueden comprar cannabis legalmente,que doctores lo autorizan,etc...en todo USA y Canada.El cliente también puede pedir online a través de la app.También actualiza contenido sobre la industria del cannabis cada dia.Muchas compañías que se dedican a la industria del cannabis también hacen marketing a través de Weedmaps porque es la app número 1 en el mundo de este sector.Tiene más de 10 millones de usuarios,y 4500 pequeñas tiendas son sus clientes (pagándoles 500$/año).El 70% de sus 10 millones de usuarios consumen cannabis diariamente y el 90% mensualmente.El pedido media a través de su app es de 110$.
Tienen un software avanzadisimo y están continuamente recogiendo datos y actualizando su sistema.En google play esta app tiene un rating de 4.6/5.Tiene un equipo directivo TOP,gente que viene de Nike,Goldman Sachs,Twitter,Adobe,Google...saben lo que llevan entre manos.Tienen un crecimiento de ingresos del 42% anual en los últimos 5 años,y esperan el mismo crecimiento hasta el año 2023.La SPAC anda por los 13$/acción a día de hoy y me parece que es un ticker que tiene muchisimo futuro cuando se produzca la fusión con Weedmaps.


----------



## FRAGUELROKERO (15 Dic 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> El IBEX es infinitamente mas riesgoso como dices tú que los mercados americanos.Directamente es un pozo negro.Yo que tú no invertiría un duro en ese estercolero.



jeje, me doy perfectamente cuenta de que el IBEX esta megamanipulado pero la parte buena es que conozco las empresas y eso en cambio no me pasa con el mercado americano. el mercado americano lo veo mas "noble" en cuanto a comportamiento pero para nadar por aquellos mares se necesita a gente como tu Guerra. 

por otro lado veo que ves mucho potencial en el mercado de cannabis en EEUU, me atrae bastante pero el tema de las regulaciones aunque va por buen camino no lo termino de ver en unos cuantos años, puede que el nuevo gobierno gusano acelere las cosas.


----------



## GuerraTrading (15 Dic 2020)

FRAGUELROKERO dijo:


> jeje, me doy perfectamente cuenta de que el IBEX esta megamanipulado pero la parte buena es que conozco las empresas y eso en cambio no me pasa con el mercado americano. el mercado americano lo veo mas "noble" en cuanto a comportamiento pero para nadar por aquellos mares se necesita a gente como tu Guerra.
> 
> por otro lado veo que ves mucho potencial en el mercado de cannabis en EEUU, me atrae bastante pero el tema de las regulaciones aunque va por buen camino no lo termino de ver en unos cuantos años, puede que el nuevo gobierno gusano acelere las cosas.



Yo voy a meter unos eurillos,no va a ser una apuesta fuerte pero le veo mucho potencial.
Huye del IBEX y sigue a un tal Guerra Trading,creo que es bueno.
Un saludo


----------



## GuerraTrading (16 Dic 2020)

Poco a poco haciendo camino con las opciones


----------



## GuerraTrading (19 Dic 2020)

Hola a tod@s. Vamos a empezar con una SPAC.A estas alturas creo que casi todos sabéis lo que es una SPAC,asi que ya no lo explico.La SPAC se llama OAC,no es muy conocida y la empresa con la que se va a fusionar es him&hers.Es una compañía todavia pequeña que se dedica a la "telesalud",es decir ayuda médica online.En realidad son 2 negocios en 1.Uno de los inversores de la SPAC es Peter thiel,fundador de Paypal y cofundador de Palantir.Un figura de la inversión.El equipo de managers de him&hers está formado por gente brillante que viene de grandes compañias en su mayoría.Digamos que a través de la app un médico te hace un chequeo online,y es muy barato para lo que es USA: 39$.Aquí him&hers se lleva muy poca comisión porque casi todo el dinero se lo lleva el doctor.Pero el doctor hace una receta para que el paciente se cure y aquí es donde la compañía gana dinero,porque ofrece la mayoría de productos que estos doctores prescriben porque la gran mayoría de las consultas son por problemas capilares,sexuales,stress y depresión y problemas de la piel.TDOC es el mismo tipo de negocio y mirar donde está ahora.A TDOC le costó 13 años tener 1 millón de consultas pues esta app lo ha conseguido en 1 año,fijaros como este tipo de negocio está creciendo.En el 2018 ingresaron 27 millones de $ y este año van a acabar con unos ingresos de 138 millones de $,un crecimiento bestial.Os dejo una tabla con algunos datos para que veáis el potencial que tiene.Yo voy a esperar a ver si baja un poco y si me da la oportunidad entraré porque me gusta mucho este tipo de negocio y tiene futuro si o si


----------



## GuerraTrading (23 Dic 2020)

Os traigo una compañia canadiense que cotiza en el NYSE .Se llama TELUS Corporation (TU) y se dedica a varios tipos de negocios.Ofrece telefonia,TV streaming,Internet access,Tambien ofrece servicios de "Telesalud",algo que se está poniendo de moda en USA y Canadá.A través de su app te puedes conectar con un medico.En los ultimos 5 años sus ingresos han crecido un 35%.Incluso durante la pandemia en los ultimos meses sus ingresos han seguido subiendo.Para el 2021,se esperan que crezcan un 15% sus ingresos a unos 19.000 millones de $.
Actualmente tiene un dividendo anual del 5%,pero van a seguir subiéndolo anualmente si la compañia sigue creciendo como hasta ahora.Me gusta el grafico del precio de la acción para entrar ahora a largo plazo.Aconsejo no meter más del 1.5% de vuestra cuenta.


----------



## GuerraTrading (28 Dic 2020)

Entro con acciones en BABA,FUBO y EVGN...largo plazo


----------



## caype (28 Dic 2020)

Guerra, qué opinas de Pinterest? Sigue siendo de tus favoritas? Lleva como un mes bastante lateral y hoy más de un 2% abajo. Como lo ves?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GuerraTrading (28 Dic 2020)

caype dijo:


> Guerra, qué opinas de Pinterest? Sigue siendo de tus favoritas? Lleva como un mes bastante lateral y hoy más de un 2% abajo. Como lo ves?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk



A largo plazo sigue siendo potente...después de la subida de los últimos meses es normal que esté lateral,o corrija.No cambia mi visión a largo plazo de PINS


----------



## caype (29 Dic 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> A largo plazo sigue siendo potente...después de la subida de los últimos meses es normal que esté lateral,o corrija.No cambia mi visión a largo plazo de PINS



Muchas gracias, confío en tu criterio.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GuerraTrading (6 Ene 2021)

Ok,lo que busco al final es demostrar que se puede ganar dinero en bolsa siendo honesto.Si demuestras eso,la gente está interesada en seguirte a través de las redes sociales que comentas.
Al final lo que busco es tener suscriptores de pago (una vez demuestro que soy honesto y gano dinero),para tener unos ingresos mensuales de esas suscripciones.Empezaré a cobrar a la gente que me sigue cuando el proyecto lleve 1 año funcionando,que será en la primavera.Y será un suscripción muy barata,pero al ser mucha gente me permite ingresar una cantidad interesante.Toda la gente que me sigue es consciente de todo esto.
El dinero que gano en bolsa,lo reinvierto.Así que no puedo vivir de él porque busco que ese capital crezca en el largo plazo reinvirtiendo beneficios.Tiene logica,no?
El 2020 fue muy bueno,pero el 2021 no va a ser tan bueno.Si ganara esos porcentajes cada año,sería hiper rico.Mi objetivo es batir a los principales indices americanos a largo plazo.Soy inversor de largo plazo,al menos a unos años vista.Por eso,lo que tengo en mi broker no lo toco.Espero que algún dia se convierta en una cantidad importante y poder dejar de trabajar antes de tiempo.
Un saludo


----------



## marvi (6 Ene 2021)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Ok,lo que busco al final es demostrar que se puede ganar dinero en bolsa siendo honesto.Si demuestras eso,la gente está interesada en seguirte a través de las redes sociales que comentas.
> Al final lo que busco es tener suscriptores de pago (una vez demuestro que soy honesto y gano dinero),para tener unos ingresos mensuales de esas suscripciones.Empezaré a cobrar a la gente que me sigue cuando el proyecto lleve 1 año funcionando,que será en la primavera.Y será un suscripción muy barata,pero al ser mucha gente me permite ingresar una cantidad interesante.Toda la gente que me sigue es consciente de todo esto.
> El dinero que gano en bolsa,lo reinvierto.Así que no puedo vivir de él porque busco que ese capital crezca en el largo plazo reinvirtiendo beneficios.Tiene logica,no?
> El 2020 fue muy bueno,pero el 2021 no va a ser tan bueno.Si ganara esos porcentajes cada año,sería hiper rico.Mi objetivo es batir a los principales indices americanos a largo plazo.Soy inversor de largo plazo,al menos a unos años vista.Por eso,lo que tengo en mi broker no lo toco.Espero que algún dia se convierta en una cantidad importante y poder dejar de trabajar antes de tiempo.
> Un saludo



Aunque se me había pasado lo de Seguirte como opción del foro, lo cierto es que te sigo de forma real desde los últimos meses. Gracias a ti y a otros de este foro, pero especialmente a ti, he conocido y sacado beneficios de algunos valores como PLUG, FSLY, JMIA, DDOG, NNMD, YALA, DBX (no recuerdo ahora cuales de estos son aportaciones tuyas).

Ahora estoy fuera de todos ellos, un poco a verlas venir. Estoy un poco decepcionado de mi forma de operar tan a corto y viendo que todo sigue subiendo. Decepcionante sobre todo cuando veo ciertos valores en los que invertí hace 2-4 años como TSLA a 251,9€ ahora 735.11€ que serían 3.675,55€ sin split; PYPL a 34,83€ ahora 234,91€; BABA a 80,6€ ahora 240,40€; MU a 14,42€; ahora 77,26€; AMD a 16,03€ ahora 92,77€. Todo esto te hace plantearte cosas. No puedo dejar pasar de largo estas subidas de bolsa para luego comerme las bajadas. Por ese motivo, ahora me encuentro retirado de bolsa en la práctica, apalancado en oro y jugando unos décimos de lotería en algunos valores del otc, pero como quien dice fuera de bolsa a la espera de acontecimientos que lleguen desde usa (hoy es un día clave), china, guerra vírica, bancos centrales actuando como fotocopisterías baratas... por algún sitio va a explotar todo.

Te animo a que sigas aportando nuevos valores que desconocemos la mayoría de nosotros. Tal vez sea de los que se animen a pagar la cuota del servicio de suscripción que pongas, si el precio es asequible.


----------



## GuerraTrading (6 Ene 2021)

marvi dijo:


> Aunque se me había pasado lo de Seguirte como opción del foro, lo cierto es que te sigo de forma real desde los últimos meses. Gracias a ti y a otros de este foro, pero especialmente a ti, he conocido y sacado beneficios de algunos valores como PLUG, FSLY, JMIA, DDOG, NNMD, YALA, DBX (no recuerdo ahora cuales de estos son aportaciones tuyas).
> 
> Ahora estoy fuera de todos ellos, un poco a verlas venir. Estoy un poco decepcionado de mi forma de operar tan a corto y viendo que todo sigue subiendo. Decepcionante sobre todo cuando veo ciertos valores en los que invertí hace 2-4 años como TSLA a 251,9€ ahora 735.11€ que serían 3.675,55€ sin split; PYPL a 34,83€ ahora 234,91€; BABA a 80,6€ ahora 240,40€; MU a 14,42€; ahora 77,26€; AMD a 16,03€ ahora 92,77€. Todo esto te hace plantearte cosas. No puedo dejar pasar de largo estas subidas de bolsa para luego comerme las bajadas. Por ese motivo, ahora me encuentro retirado de bolsa en la práctica, apalancado en oro y jugando unos décimos de lotería en algunos valores del otc, pero como quien dice fuera de bolsa a la espera de acontecimientos que lleguen desde usa (hoy es un día clave), china, guerra vírica, bancos centrales actuando como fotocopisterías baratas... por algún sitio va a explotar todo.
> 
> Te animo a que sigas aportando nuevos valores que desconocemos la mayoría de nosotros. Tal vez sea de los que se animen a pagar la cuota del servicio de suscripción que pongas, si el precio es asequible.



Apúntate a mi telegram que es gratis hasta mayo... después 12 euros mensuales.Yo opero a largo plazo y sin stops.Le doy tiempo y espacio para que el precio haga lo que tiene que hacer.No me preocupa el ruido del corto plazo


----------



## GuerraTrading (6 Ene 2021)

Atentos a BBBY.Ha tenido unos managers penosos en los últimos años pero tienen un equipo completamente nuevo que proviene de las mejores compañías USA y le están dando un lavado de cara importante.Si el nuevo equipo lo hace medianamente bien,el precio de la acción va a subir mucho porque están en un sector gigantesco y ya son muy conocidos.
Básicamente venden en sus tiendas y en su canal online productos y ropa para el hogar,para bebés y niños y productos de belleza.Han mejorado muchisimo su website y el engorroso proceso de compra que tenia la anterior website y la gente está acudiendo en masa ahora a su nueva web.Eso se ha traducido en un aumento de las ventas del 85% en el 2020,traducido en unos 3.200 millones de $ en ingresos por la tienda online.El nuevo management se ha deshecho en los ultimos meses de negocios que los antiguos managers habían comprado y eran ruinosos para la empresa,dejando unos 500 millones de $ en cash en la empresa.
Han renovado totalmente las tiendas fisicas que parece ser eran un caos y el cliente tiene mucho más fácil tomar decisiones de compra ahora que antes.Tienen bastante dinero en cash y entre 2021-2022 van a recomprar 700 millones de $ de sus acciones,lo que reducirá el número de acciones en el mercado y generalmente esto eleva el precio de la acción.Presentan resultados mañana dia 7 y creo que si siguen la senda de los últimos meses van a ser buenos y catapultar el precio de la acción.


----------



## GuerraTrading (13 Ene 2021)

Os traigo una compañía con "pintaza".Se llama Clover Health Investments, Corp. (CLOV) y con este ticker lleva solo unos dias en el mercado.Se dedica al "healthcare",cuidado médico.Este sector crece a un ritmo descomunal en USA.A un ritmo del 15% anualizado,y sigue creciendo.La gente mayor de 65 años en USA padece de media 2 enfermedades crónicas y hace una media de 5 visitas al médico al año.
Acaba de hacerse la fusión de la SPAC entre IPOC y Clover.Hasta hace unos dias el ticker era IPOC.Detrás de la SPAC está Chamath Palihapitiya.Este hombre tan majo y con este nombre tan bonito es un fuera de serie,y todo lo que toca de momento se convierte en oro,tipo Cathie Wood de ARK.Cree que puede multiplicar por 10 su valor en unos años.
El sector del medicare no es ninguna broma en USA y mueve 1000 millones $ cada dia.El sector va a mover 600.000 millones de $ en USA en el 2025.CLOV ha crecido a un ritmo del 35% anual en los últimos 2 años en sus ingresos.Se prevé (si,está bien escrito) un crecimiento anual de sus ingresos del 35% anual hasta el 2024.Está creciendo más rápido que la competencia en el sector.Ofrece diferentes planes a sus clientes,incluyendo los gastos de ingresos hospitalarios,visitas al médico,medicinas,etc...Es una compañia nueva en el sector,así que como siempre digo no hay fundamentales.Busco este tipo de compañías de "calidad" que creo todavía no han explotado y que en 5 años pueden valer mucho más en el mercado


----------



## FRAGUELROKERO (13 Ene 2021)

Ahora mismo parece que está digiriendo la fusión todavía....


----------



## Terrron (25 Ene 2021)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Atentos a BBBY.Ha tenido unos managers penosos en los últimos años pero tienen un equipo completamente nuevo que proviene de las mejores compañías USA y le están dando un lavado de cara importante.Si el nuevo equipo lo hace medianamente bien,el precio de la acción va a subir mucho porque están en un sector gigantesco y ya son muy conocidos.
> Básicamente venden en sus tiendas y en su canal online productos y ropa para el hogar,para bebés y niños y productos de belleza.Han mejorado muchisimo su website y el engorroso proceso de compra que tenia la anterior website y la gente está acudiendo en masa ahora a su nueva web.Eso se ha traducido en un aumento de las ventas del 85% en el 2020,traducido en unos 3.200 millones de $ en ingresos por la tienda online.El nuevo management se ha deshecho en los ultimos meses de negocios que los antiguos managers habían comprado y eran ruinosos para la empresa,dejando unos 500 millones de $ en cash en la empresa.
> Han renovado totalmente las tiendas fisicas que parece ser eran un caos y el cliente tiene mucho más fácil tomar decisiones de compra ahora que antes.Tienen bastante dinero en cash y entre 2021-2022 van a recomprar 700 millones de $ de sus acciones,lo que reducirá el número de acciones en el mercado y generalmente esto eleva el precio de la acción.Presentan resultados mañana dia 7 y creo que si siguen la senda de los últimos meses van a ser buenos y catapultar el precio de la acción.




Hoy haciendo un +55%. Muchas Gracias!


----------



## GuerraTrading (13 Feb 2021)

Resultados de estos 9 meses desde que empecé el proyecto.


----------



## TheWitcha (13 Feb 2021)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Resultados de estos 9 meses desde que empecé el proyecto.



Como crees que se va a comportar el mercado este 2021? Haces trading con opciones? Que broker usas? Como ves las SPACs en general?


----------



## Esflinter (13 Feb 2021)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Resultados de estos 9 meses desde que empecé el proyecto.



Cuando todo sube todos somos unos traders de la hostia. Esperate que vengan mal dadas, que vendrán.


----------



## pandiella (3 Feb 2022)

este iba cargadisimo de pinterest

su web guerratrading.com ya no existe


----------



## Don Bigote (3 Feb 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> este iba cargadisimo de pinterest
> 
> su web guerratrading.com ya no existe



Me acordé de él justo ayer hahaha y he visto reflotado este hilo. No sé qué habrá sido del pobre hombre. La última vez que le vi en un vídeo, hace meses, tenía la cara desencajada con pérdidas brutales en esas empresas chorra que han caído aún más en esta última corrección. Estaría bien saber qué fue de sus inversiones contado por él mismo.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (3 Feb 2022)

Sería una locura entrar en corto al IBEX y al DAX y esperar que empiece la guerra??


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Feb 2022)

Don Bigote dijo:


> Me acordé de él justo ayer hahaha y he visto reflotado este hilo. No sé qué habrá sido del pobre hombre. La última vez que le vi en un vídeo, hace meses, tenía la cara desencajada con pérdidas brutales en esas empresas chorra que han caído aún más en esta última corrección. Estaría bien saber qué fue de sus inversiones contado por él mismo.



¿Español? ¿Contando que ha perdido dinero? Mejor me espero a la siguiente de Spielberg.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (3 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Español? ¿Contando que ha perdido dinero? Mejor me espero a la siguiente de Spielberg.



Se le desmonta el chiringuito. Y mi opinión es que ganaría credibilidad. A veces se gana y otras no. Y más en tema inversiones.


----------



## dosuno (3 Feb 2022)

Pero que alguien lo cite o algo y que nos cuente no?



GuerraTrading dijo:


> Resultados de estos 9 meses desde que empecé el proyecto.



Hola? sigues vivo? yo estuve en (creo que dos) de tus grupos de Telegram, aunque no te seguía mucho la verdad y acabé por salirme, te hiciste ya de pago? porque tenía entendido que era tu plan (lo cual me parece muy respetable).



Esflinter dijo:


> Cuando todo sube todos somos unos traders de la hostia. Esperate que vengan mal dadas, que vendrán.



tal cual... se ha cumplido tu profecía antes de un año


----------

